# Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)



## Tim1974 (13. April 2018)

*Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Hallo,

ich werd bald einen neuen Kühler kaufen und wollte eigentlich den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 nehmen, damit soll voraussichtlich eine AMD Ryzen 2700X CPU gekühlt werden.
Nun habe ich dieses Video gesehen:
YouTube

Daraus entnehme ich mal, das zum einen immer die Stock-Backplate des Boards zunächst mal entfernt werden muß, bevor man die Alpenföhn-Backplate montieren kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, daß nur diese Kunststoffkappen als Isolator und Distanzhalter zwischen Backplate und Board dienen, also der Kontakt nur an den Schraubenpunkten besteht.

Ist es nicht die sicherere und stabilere Lösung, wie es Noctua macht, die Stock-Backplate zu nutzen?:
YouTube

Der Preisunterschied zwischen Noctua und Alpenföhn ist allerdings enorm, sind die Noctua Kühler alles in allem Eurer Meinung nach soviel besser, daß es den saftigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt?
Vorallem wenn man vergleicht:

Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 vs. EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3

Würdet Ihr den NH-U12S SE-AM4 für leise und ausreichend stark für einen leicht übertakteten Ryzen 2700X halten, oder sollte ich dann unbedingt den U14S nehmen, falls es denn überhaupt ein Noctua wird?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## pedi (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

ich habe den U14S.
von der montage her gesehen, ist Noctua das nonplusulta-einfacher gehts nicht.
von der kühlung her gesehen, sind die unterschiede nicht gravierend.
bei Noctua polarisiert die farbe der lüfter. ich habe kein fenster-ergo wurscht.


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Noch nie habe ich so problemlos einen Kühler montieren können, wie bei meinem EKL Matterhorn und dem Asrock X370 Killer SLI. Und das sogar mit der originalen Backplate von Asrock. Butterweich vom Anpressdruck her. Man könnte fast das Gefühl haben, das der Kühler noch gar nicht feste sitzt 
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Du machst dir zu viel Gedanken, beide Kühler sind gut und lassen sich gut verbauen.
Es spielt keine Rolle ob die mitgelieferte Backplate oder die Originale genutzt werden muss. 

Bei EKL kann die Innenseite der *Backplate* auch mit Kunststoff beschichtet sein.
So eine Art durchsichtiger Aufkleber der drauf klebt. War zumindest bei meinem EKL K2 so.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Hatte von beiden jeweils einen Kühler mal montiert und kann mich nicht beschweren. Wenn alle Kühler so sind, nehmen die sich nicht viel bei der Montage ^^


----------



## Suffi30 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Wenn das Geld da ist würde ich zum noctua greifen. Eine angenehmere Montage gibt es nicht da ist noctua der Konkurrenz teilweise um Lichtjahre voraus. 
Qualitativ sind die auch auf einem extrem hohen Niveau. 
Zusätzlich ist auch der Support unschlagbar. Man braucht nur 1 Jahr zurückschauen als der am4 Sockel kam. Da gab es sofort ein Upgrade Kit kostenlos. So etwas würde ich auch nicht unterschätzen. Einen guten cpu kühler kann man lange verwenden. Der übersteht normalerweise sehr viele cpu Generationen.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Finde nur die Lüfter vom Nocuta besser, denn der Unterschied vom Kühlkörper selber ist nicht groß.
Im Gegenteil, in einem Test wurde an einem EKL Alpenföhn Olymp die Lüfter durch Nocuta ersetzt und die Kühlleistung hat sogar den Nocuta Kühler etwas überstiegen.
Der Kühler lässt sich auch sehr gut verbauen und der EKL bietet so zum niedrigerem Preis eine sehr gute Kühlung.

Bei solch einem System vor allem wenn dann noch übertaktet werden soll würde ich nicht unter einem Twin-CPU Kühler gehen, denn etwas Luft nach oben ist immer gut um bessere Temperaturen zu haben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen Noctua und Alpenföhn ist allerdings enorm, sind die Noctua Kühler alles in allem Eurer Meinung nach soviel besser, daß es den saftigen Aufpreis rechtfertigt?
> Vorallem wenn man vergleicht.



Was hat dich denn dazu gebracht sich für den NH C12P SE14 auf  deinen Pentium 4 zu entscheiden, wenn dich die Preisgestaltung von Noctua so stört?


----------



## Tim1974 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

War klar, daß die Frage mal kommt, hatte ich aber sicher schonmal beantwortet. Der Noctua C12P SE14 war der Kühler meines i7-4770K, den hab ich 2013 gekauft. Auf meinem P4-540 war anfangs die unerträgliche boxed-"Turbine" drauf, danach der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.
Als mir nun Anfang 2017 der i7 die Grätsche machte, hatte ich den Noctua C12P SE14 über, und da ich mich entschloss, den Pentium4 aus dem Billiggehäuse, was mörderisch laut war, nun in den CM 690 III umzubauen, hab ich auch bei der Gelegenheit den Kühler gewechselt, der C12P hat also immer 84 Watt TDP CPUs bei mir unter sich gehabt, erst den 4770K, dann den P4-540. 

Aber der C12P ist mir nicht mehr gut genug, um ihn auf eine neue Ryzen-CPU zu setzen, außerdem hat der Kühler und die Schrauben auch schon einiges mit gemacht in mehrfachen Montagen und zu aller erst ja eine Fehlmontage durch den PC-Laden, wo die Backplate falsch rum war und die Schrauben und Gewinde vielleicht ungewöhnlich belastet wurden.
Außerdem brauche ich ja weiterhin einen Kühler für den P4-540, also laß ich ihn da drauf.
Ich hab da übrigens noch etwas eigenmächtig geändert, der C12P hat nicht mehr den mitgelieferten 140mm-Lüfter drauf, sondern den Noctua 120mm-PWM-Lüfter vom NH-L12, der wiederum von einem 120mm-Coolmaster DC Lüfter befächelt wird. 

Jetzt konkreter für die Neuplanung, eigentlich würde ich am liebsten den Noctua NH-U14S nehmen, aber da gibt es zwei Punkte, die mich da bremsen:
1.) Hat er kein AM4-Mounting Kit dabei
2.) Was wichtiger ist, er wiegt rund 200g mehr und baut noch etwas höher, wird also das Mainboard mit seinem Gewicht und Hebelwirkung mehr belasten als der U12S, oder ist der Unterschied irrelevant, auch beim Transport?


----------



## amdahl (16. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Noctua schickt das Montagesystem kostenlos zu wenn du Belege von Kühler und Mainboard hast


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bla Bla... laber... zisch



Ein Einfaches und... "Weil ich ihn schon hatte." Hätte mir genügt. Gut stelle ich die Frage etwas anders. 

Warum hast du den Noctua, damals für deinen geschrotteten i7 gekauft, wenn die Noctua Kühler nach deiner Meinung zu teuer sind? 



> Aber der C12P ist mir nicht mehr gut genug, um ihn auf eine neue Ryzen-CPU zu setzen,



Wie kommts? Den i7 konnte er doch anscheinend gut kühlen. Warum solltest du annehmen,  das er für den Ryzen 2700X nicht mehr "genug" ist? 




> außerdem hat der Kühler und die Schrauben auch schon einiges mit gemacht in mehrfachen Montagen und zu aller erst ja eine Fehlmontage durch den PC-Laden, wo die Backplate falsch rum war und die Schrauben und Gewinde vielleicht ungewöhnlich belastet wurden.



Dein uminöse PC- Laden bekommt ganz schön viel Unfähigkeit von dir attestiert... 

Warum haben der Kühler und die Schrauben überhaupt Schäden durch die Mehrfachmontagen bekommen? Meine Kühler die ich so hatte (bisher noch nie Noctua genutzt) konnte ich ohne Schäden demontieren und wieder befestigen! 

Hat Noctua eine schlechtere Qualität als meine Hersteller könnte das sein? Ich hatte bisher von EKL, Arctic Cooling, Skythe und Thermaltake Luftkühler... 




> Außerdem brauche ich ja weiterhin einen Kühler für den P4-540, also laß ich ihn da drauf.



Gute Entscheidung... 



> Ich hab da übrigens noch etwas eigenmächtig geändert, der C12P hat nicht mehr den mitgelieferten 140mm-Lüfter drauf, sondern den Noctua 120mm-PWM-Lüfter vom NH-L12, der wiederum von einem 120mm-Coolmaster DC Lüfter befächelt wird.



Aha.... 



> Jetzt konkreter für die Neuplanung, eigentlich würde ich am liebsten den Noctua NH-U14S nehmen, aber da gibt es zwei Punkte, die mich da bremsen:
> 1.) Hat er kein AM4-Mounting Kit dabei
> 2.) Was wichtiger ist, er wiegt rund 200g mehr und baut noch etwas höher, wird also das Mainboard mit seinem Gewicht und Hebelwirkung mehr belasten als der U12S, oder ist der Unterschied irrelevant, auch beim Transport?



Zur ersten Frage:

 Siehe Post über mir...  :ugly :


Zur zweiten Frage:

Der Gewichtsunterschied istt egal... PCGH hat mal ein schickes Video gemacht mit einem Kühler der Schwergewichtsklasse und montiert auf einem Mainboard. Dieses wurde am unteren Ende des Boards beihändig von einem Mitarbeiter erfasst und dann hat eben dieser das Board herzhaft in alle Richtungen bewegt. Der Lüfter blieb drauf und das Board hatte trotz erheblichen Biegewinkeln... keine Schäden. Das heißt zwar nicht das gar nichts passieren kann, aber das es schon zu erheblichen Stößen kommen muss,  um einen montierten Kühler von seinem Mainboard zu trennen. 

Hab ich dir eigentlich schon mal von meiner Bundeswehrzeit erzählt und das ich meinen PC dort ca 600 km wöchentlich transportiert habe.... ohne Schäden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2.) Was wichtiger ist, er wiegt rund 200g mehr und baut noch etwas höher, wird also das Mainboard mit seinem Gewicht und Hebelwirkung mehr belasten als der U12S, oder ist der Unterschied irrelevant, auch beim Transport?



Du willst doch eh eine Stütze für dein Kühler, wie ich es verstanden habe? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 8.) Stütze für schwere Grafikkarten und CPU-Towerkühler, die sich individuell einstellen


----------



## Tim1974 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum hast du den Noctua, damals für deinen geschrotteten i7 gekauft, wenn die Noctua Kühler nach deiner Meinung zu teuer sind?



Zum einen hab ich damals nicht sparen wollen, den PC hab ich sozusagen auch geschenkt bekommen, bzw. das Geld dafür, zum anderen war ich damals in dem Glauben, daß Topblow-Kühler die bessere Lösung seien, weil sie die sockelnahen Bauteile besser mitkühlen.
Seit ich aber, ich glaube sogar von PCGH, mal einen Artikel oder ähnliches darüber las, daß Towerkühler nicht nur die CPU besser kühlen können, sondern auch eventuell die sockelnahen Bauteile, die in Blasrichtung liegen, sofern der Lüfter unten weit genug vorsteht um unter dem Towerkühler durch zu blasen, bin auch ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, daß Topblow-Kühler relativ überflüssig sind, sofern man kein super enges Gehäuse besitzt.
Außerdem im Falle eines AMD Ryzens, könnte man, falls ein boxed-Kühler bleiliegt, ebenso gut diesen verwenden, soviel Unterschied zum C12P wird das vermutlich auch nicht machen.
Der einzige echte Vorteil, den Topblow-Kühler meiner Ansicht nach noch haben ist, daß ich finde, daß sie wesentlich schicker aussehen als Towerkühler, zumindest wenn man von oben drauf schaut. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wie kommts? Den i7 konnte er doch anscheinend gut kühlen. Warum solltest du annehmen,  das er für den Ryzen 2700X nicht mehr "genug" ist?



Klar würde der C12P dafür reichen, aber welcher Kühler kühlt dann meinem P4-540? 
Den Freezer 7 Pro hab ich, abgesehen vom Lüfter, nämlich schon entsorgt, war ja auch einer der 4 Pushpins kaputt.
Außerdem könnte ich beim R7-2700X dann auch gleich den Wraith Prism Cooler verwenden, wenn ich denn einen einfachen und preiswerten Topblower haben wollte.
Ich werd auch erstmal erste Tests abwarten, vielleicht mache ich das sogar erstmal, sofern die CPU damit den XFR bzw. Turbotakt auf allen Kernen voll ausfahren kann und auch bei Prime95 Small FFTs nicht über 70°C geht.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dein uminöse PC- Laden bekommt ganz schön viel Unfähigkeit von dir attestiert...



Ich glaube sogar, daß die mehr als nur unfähig waren/sind. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum haben der Kühler und die Schrauben überhaupt Schäden durch die Mehrfachmontagen bekommen? Meine Kühler die ich so hatte (bisher noch nie Noctua genutzt) konnte ich ohne Schäden demontieren und wieder befestigen!



Hab ich doch geschrieben, zum einen war die Backplate mal 90° verdreht drauf, so daß sie nicht plan am Board anlag, sondern auf den Schrauben und dadurch schief war, daher war das für die 4 langen Schrauben und deren Gewinde vielleicht eine ungesunde Belastung.
Außerdem wurde dieser Kühler mitlerweile nun ca. 6 mal montiert, besser wird er davon nicht und wenn ich mir eine 320 Euro CPU und 170 Euro Board kaufe, werd ich da nicht an 50-70 Euro für einen hochwertigen und neuwertigen Kühler sparen, der obendrein vom Konzept her (Tower) auch noch deutlich besser ist.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der Gewichtsunterschied istt egal... PCGH hat mal ein schickes Video gemacht mit einem Kühler der Schwergewichtsklasse und montiert auf einem Mainboard. Dieses wurde am unteren Ende des Boards beihändig von einem Mitarbeiter erfasst und dann hat eben dieser das Board herzhaft in alle Richtungen bewegt. Der Lüfter blieb drauf und das Board hatte trotz erheblichen Biegewinkeln... keine Schäden. Das heißt zwar nicht das gar nichts passieren kann, aber das es schon zu erheblichen Stößen kommen muss,  um einen montierten Kühler von seinem Mainboard zu trennen.



Hast du da noch den Link zu besagtem Video?
Würde mich jedenfall sehr interessieren, ich liebe ja auch das PC-Wurf-Video mit dem Intel Skylake.


----------



## pope82 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

beim 2700x ist doch n kühler dabei. du übertaktest doch eh nicht, reicht locker aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Angeblich ist der Wraith Prism dabei, was in etwa der Wraith Max mit schickerer Optik sein wird.
Ich hab zwar erstmal nicht vor großartig zu übertakten, aber wenn mir z.B. das Mainboard mehr oder minder automatisch eine Übertaktung anbietet, sie absolut stabil läuft und die VCore nicht anhebt, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dabei zu bleiben und nicht von Hand auf Stock runterzutakten.
Außerdem möchte ich, daß die CPU in jedem Fall den Turbo und XFR so weit wie möglich ausfahren kann und auch bei stundenlanger Volllaste wie Prime95 nicht throttelt und trotzdem auch nicht heißer als ca. 70°C wird, dabei aber immer noch relativ leise bleibt.
Bei Niedriglast möchte ich absolute Ruhe, also einen lautlosen PC, ich bin spektisch, ob der boxed-Kühler dafür ausreicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich bin spektisch, ob der boxed-Kühler dafür ausreicht.



Was spricht dagegen, es einfach auszuprobieren?


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Übertakten immer selber manuell, diese ganzen automatische Übertaktungen feuern meist nur unnötig zu viel Spannung drauf, was dann wiederum zu hohe Temperaturen bedeutet. Es ist auch nicht so schwer den Multiplikator hoch zu setzen und dann die dazu geeignete Spannung auszutesten.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Na zum einen schrieb hier glaub ich mal jemand, daß die Befestigung des Kühlers mit diesen beiden Klammern am Rententionmodul eine erhebliche Spannung auf Board aufbaut, das würde mir zumindest etwas Sorgen bereiten, zum anderen gibt es den PGA-technischen Nachteil, wenn man Kühler wieder entfernt, daß man die CPU dann mit aus dem Sockel reißen kann.
Dazu der Arbeitsaufwand, selbst wenn alles glatt geht, ich finde das lohnt sich nicht, lieber gleich eine richtige Lösung finden.


----------



## amdahl (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dazu der Arbeitsaufwand, selbst wenn alles glatt geht, ich finde das lohnt sich nicht, lieber gleich eine richtige Lösung finden.


Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich schon damit gerechnet dass irgendwann noch dieser Hinderungsgrund ausgepackt wird.
Die gefühlten 100 Threads die du mittlerweile zum Neukauf deiner Hardware aufgemacht hast waren demnach weniger Aufwand als ein Kühlerwechsel?


----------



## defender197899 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet  und beides bei AM4 sehr simpel  , ich würde das nehmen was dugünstiger bekommen kannst.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich schon damit gerechnet dass irgendwann noch dieser Hinderungsgrund ausgepackt wird.
> Die gefühlten 100 Threads die du mittlerweile zum Neukauf deiner Hardware aufgemacht hast waren demnach weniger Aufwand als ein Kühlerwechsel?



Ein Hinderungsgrund sehe ich da nicht, ich nehme entweder das eine oder das andere, nur die Frage wann genau es soweit ist, bleibt noch ein wenig offen.
Hier im Forum bin ich ja nicht nur um meine Käufe zu planen und mich beraten zu lassen, sondern in erster Linie, weil es mir Spaß macht, über Hardware zu diskutieren und ebenso andere zu beraten.



defender197899 schrieb:


> Habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet  und  beides bei AM4 sehr simpel  , ich würde das nehmen was dugünstiger  bekommen kannst.



Gut zu wissen, trotzdem bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, ob der neue Wraith Prism Cooler wirklich in der lage ist die 105 Watt TDP + etwas Überschreitung, die ja oft mal auftreten kann, leise wegzukühlen und ob die CPU dabei ihren vollen Takt dauerhaft ausfahren kann.
Ebenso wie die Temperaturen bei massiver AVX-Auslastung wie (Prime 95 SmallFFTs) dann sein werden, denn selbst wenn die CPU ihren Takt dabei halten kann, aber dafür rund 90°C heiß wird, dann könnte ich mir ja gleich einen Intel kaufen, wenn ich so ein Heizeisen haben wollen würde.


----------



## tobse2056 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich, daß die CPU in jedem Fall den Turbo und XFR so weit wie möglich ausfahren kann und auch bei stundenlanger Volllaste wie Prime95 nicht throttelt und trotzdem auch nicht heißer als ca. 70°C wird, dabei aber immer noch relativ leise bleibt..



Leise und Maximal 70 Grad  im "nur"  120mm Format  wird  nichts werden.
Noctua D15  oder ähnliche  könnten es schaffen  aber da hast du Angst das Board sich verbiegt  oder die Belastung zu hoch ist 
AiO  willst du nicht da es undicht werden könnte.

Da bleibt eigentlich nichts mehr übrig, entweder ein neues Hobby suchen oder auf Kompromisse einlassen


----------



## Tim1974 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Bei solch hoher Auslastung dürfen die Lüfter natürlich hörbar werden, nur eben nicht nervend laut.
Wichtig ist mir nur, daß die Temperaturen auch im Hochsommer und bei Prime95 nicht über ca. 70°C gehen und das der Rechner bei Niedriglast bis etwa 50% lautlos ist, dafür sollte der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 doch eigentlich reichen, oder braucht es auch dafür schon den U14S?


----------



## tobse2056 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Warum diese fixierung auf 70 Grad?
Der CPU ist es recht egal ob sie 70 oder 80 grad warm ist.

Aber beide Kühler sind ausreichend für den  Betrieb des Prozessors , aber ich würde immer den größtmöglichsten nehmen der ins Gehäuse passt da Reserven niemals schlecht sind.


----------



## amdahl (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Sonst wärs viel zu einfach


----------



## Venom89 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein Hinderungsgrund sehe ich da nicht, ich nehme entweder das eine oder das andere, nur die Frage wann genau es soweit ist, bleibt noch ein wenig offen.



Letztens konntest du den Zeitpunkt noch ungefähr benennen 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum bin ich ja nicht nur um meine Käufe zu planen und mich beraten zu lassen, sondern in erster Linie, weil es mir Spaß macht, über Hardware zu diskutiere



99% deiner Beiträge sind in deinen 400 erstellten Threads entstanden.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und ebenso andere zu beraten.



Meist brauchst du doch eher die Hilfe 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, trotzdem bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, ob der neue Wraith Prism Cooler wirklich in der lage ist die 105 Watt TDP + etwas Überschreitung, die ja oft mal auftreten kann, leise wegzukühlen und ob die CPU dabei ihren vollen Takt dauerhaft ausfahren kann.
> Ebenso wie die Temperaturen bei massiver AVX-Auslastung wie (Prime 95 SmallFFTs) dann sein werden, denn selbst wenn die CPU ihren Takt dabei halten kann, aber dafür rund 90°C heiß wird,



Hast du überhaupt irgendeine Anwendung die AVX so massiv nutzt?
Denn wenn du deinen 70 Grad im Hochsommer halten willst brauchst du einen ganz anderen Kaliber an Kühler.

Wie warm wird es denn bei dir?

Viel Erfolg.
AMD Ryzen 7 1800X: Power Consumption And Temperatures



Tim1974 schrieb:


> dann könnte ich mir ja gleich einen Intel kaufen, wenn ich so ein Heizeisen haben wollen würde.



Die Temperaturen tun sich nichts bei Intel und AMD


----------



## tobse2056 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



amdahl schrieb:


> Sonst wärs viel zu einfach



Wenn das so ist...
Dann finde ich das Tim  sich ne Wasserkühlung bauen sollte , da gibt es so viel über die man nachdenken kann, vom Kühler über Schläuche, Wasserzusätze, Radiatoren , Pumpen und die Position der einzelnen Teile.

Für das Projekt würde sich ein eigenes Unterforum lohnen 

Zumindest würde er dann die 70 Grad erreichen .


----------



## defender197899 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Îch hatte den Brocken2  ,der ist leiser als mein Noctua N-DH14 . Bei nem Ryzen der garantiert nicht so heiß wird wie ein hochtaktender Intel  ,wird der Brocken keine Probleme machen . Ich habe ja nur nen anderen Kühler weil es EKL nicht geschafft hat zum Marktstart ein  AM4 Kit auf den Markt zu bringen. Auch um den 2700X würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen  der original Wraith Kühler  ist für die FX Serie entwickelt worden ,die ne deutlich höhere TDP hatten.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Letztens konntest du den Zeitpunkt noch ungefähr benennen


Naja, bei ca. 320 Euro Releasepreis, dazu ca. 170 Euro fürs Board und eventuell nochmal ca. 60-70 Euro für den Kühler, dann noch rund 90 Euro fürs Netzteil, ca. 70-105 Euro fürs Gehäuse und zu guter letzt ca. 190 Euro für 16 GB DDR4-2933 RAM (Dual Rank) komme ich auf ca. 940 Euro insgesamt, das sind gut und gerne 300 Euro mehr als ich eigentlich ausgeben wollte, wobei die Rechenleistung nicht in dem Maß zulegt, wie ich mir das gewünscht habe, zumindest nach dem was man momentan darüber schon weiß.



Venom89 schrieb:


> 99% deiner Beiträge sind in deinen 400 erstellten Threads entstanden.



Wer sagt denn, daß man nur in fremden Threads angemessen diskutieren kann bzw. sollte? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Meist brauchst du doch eher die Hilfe



 Meist stelle ich Fragen um eine Diskussion in Gang zu bringen, Hilfe brauche ich deswegen bei weitem nicht immer.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt irgendeine Anwendung die AVX so massiv nutzt?
> Denn wenn du deinen 70 Grad im Hochsommer halten willst brauchst du einen ganz anderen Kaliber an Kühler.
> 
> Wie warm wird es denn bei dir?



Na es können hier schonmal 28-30°C drinn werden, allerdings nur wenn es wirklich eine Hitzeperiode hat im Hochsommer.
Bei 30°C Raumtemperatur erwarte ich mir keine Traumtemperaturen mehr, erstrecht nicht bei Extrembenchmarks wie Prime95, aber was ich erwarte ist, daß der Rechner bis mindestens 35°C Raumtemperatur (Sicherheitsreserve) alle Arten von Belastung aushält, ohne dadurch Schaden zu nehmen und ohne zu throtteln, allerdings dürfen die Lüfter dann auf 100% laufen und müssen nicht mehr leise sein.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg.
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X: Power Consumption And Temperatures




Warum wird denn der 1800X so heiß, obwohl er verlötet ist? 




Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen tun sich nichts bei Intel und AMD



Na das glaub ich nun nicht, da wird es schon einen Unterschied geben, aber vielleicht ist Intel da ja besser geworden als ich gedacht habe. Ich hab ja sogar in letzter Zeit wieder drüber nachgedacht einfach einen i5-8400 boxed zu nehmen, der kostet rund 160 Euro boxed und hat eine sehr gute Spieleleistung, die Anwendungsleistung reicht mir auch locker aus, schlechter als mein kaputter i7-4770K wird er wohl nirgends sein, die Frage ist nur, ob er denn deutlich besser ist, und mit deutlich meine ich nicht 10%, sondern eher 30-50%!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Frage? 



> .. Hab die Frage ist nur, ob er denn deutlich besser ist, und mit deutlich meine ich nicht 10%, sondern eher 30-50%!



Antwort! 

Intel Core i5-8400: wie gut ist der "kleine" i5 in der Praxis?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist...
> Dann finde ich das Tim  sich ne Wasserkühlung bauen sollte [...]
> Für das Projekt würde sich ein eigenes Unterforum lohnen



Nein ... Nein ... NEIN!
Ich sehe die Diskussion über Wasserzusätze schon. Die wird mehr ausarten als die EMV-Gehäuse-Diskussion.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dazu der Arbeitsaufwand, selbst wenn alles glatt geht, ich finde das lohnt sich nicht, lieber gleich eine richtige Lösung finden.



Da du ja ein paar wirklich interessante Fragen stellt, auf die auch viele von uns keine Antwort haben, ergibt es in meinen Augen wirklich sinn, manches einfach mal auszuprobieren.
Denn dann weißt du es aus erster Hand und musst dich nicht auf vage Aussagen von anderen stützen.

Außerdem: Was soll bei einem Kühlerwechsel passieren?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Das war die falsche Frage... du wirst staunen was da so alles passieren kann.

Die Diskussion über Wasserzusätze würd ich mitmachen,vor allem wenn Tim das erste Mal ausgewaschenen Weichmacher hätte und Stein und Bein behaupten würde Leben in seiner Wakü gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das war die falsche Frage... du wirst staunen was da so alles passieren kann.



Mein Fehler. 
Wobei ich Tim keineswegs mangelnde Intelligenz oder Unfähigkeit unterstellen möchte!
Lediglich die Eigenschaft, sich viel zu viel Gedanken über etwas zu machen, anstatt es einfach zu machen. 

Aber so diskutieren wir einfach weiter fröhlich über das bessere Montagesystem für AM4.
Die Erfahrung können wir mitnehmen und für unsere eigenen Builds verwenden.

Und dann wird es die Diskussion über Montagesysteme bei AM5 geben und ob der Brocken 4 oder Der Noctua NH-D16 besser ist. 
Denn dass Tim noch was mit AM4 kauft ... ich weiß ja nicht. 
Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass er schon lange einen Ryzen 1600(X) hat?!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Ja ich auch oder den 1700 X er war sich letztes Jahr im Mai noch nicht "wirklich" sicher,aber irgendwie kam der Nachfolger. Zumindest hab ich jetzt gelesen das er Mitte des Jahres "wohl" bestellt. Fragt sich nur ob irgendein Dienstleister es schafft ihm das Paket zuzustellen....


----------



## Venom89 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Er Kauf doch erst wenn der 2700x bei 250€ liegt. 
Ich weiß jetzt schon was da bei rum kommt. Nichts


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Aus Erfahrung pflichte ich dir bei, aber vielleicht straft er uns Lügen.

Meinen Glückwunschthread hat er sich dann wirklich verdient.


----------



## onlygaming (18. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Er Kauf doch erst wenn der 2700x bei 250€ liegt.
> Ich weiß jetzt schon was da bei rum kommt. Nichts



Dann kann man doch wieder auf Zen 3(000er) warten, ach wenn ichs mir recht überlege reicht mein 486er noch für alles gängige aus   Heißt kann man noch etwas warten.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nein ... Nein ... NEIN!
> Ich sehe die Diskussion über Wasserzusätze schon. Die wird mehr ausarten als die EMV-Gehäuse-Diskussion.



Da bin ich kaum mal 24 Stunden nicht online, aber merke daß es auch ohne meine Beteiligung sehr unterhaltsam zu geht in "meinen" Threads! 
Ich kann mir sehr bildlich den Gesichtsausdruck von Schnuetz1 vorstellen, als der Vorschlag mit der Wasserkühlung kam... 



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Was soll bei einem Kühlerwechsel passieren?



Da kann einiges passieren! 
Das größte Risiko betrifft hier die PGA-Plattformen wie z.B. AM4, der alte Kühler klebt durch Wärmeleitpaste an der CPU fest, wenn man diesen dann lösen will und es nicht richtig geht und man mehr Kraft anwendet, reißt man mit Pech die CPU mit aus dem Sockel und mit noch größerem Pech gleich noch ein Pin ab, das wäre dann sozusagen wohl Game Over, sofern man den Pin nicht irgendwie wieder fest löten kann, was vermutlich nicht gehen wird.
LGA ist hier deutlich im Vorteil, weil der Rahmen die CPU sicher im Sockel hält, darum würde ich bei LGA-Plattformen weit weniger Angst vor einem Kühlerwechsel haben, als bei PGA.
Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich aber natürlich bei PGA weniger Sorge, daß ein schwerer Kühler mit hohem Anpressdruck die CPU oder den Sockel verbiegt.
Ergo wäre ich bei der LGA1151-Plattform risikobereiter, wenns darum geht erstmal den boxed-Kühler zu probieren und ggf. später dann umzurüsten, hab ich so bei meinem LGA1155-Sandybridge ja gemacht.
Wenn ich mir aber eine Luxus-Highend-CPU vom Schlage des R7-2700X kaufe, will ich da keinerlei Risiko eingehen, daß die CPU beim Kühlerwechsel beschädigt wird, also gehe ich da auf Nummer sicher und wähle gleich einen Kühler aus, der ausreicht und den ich nie mehr abnehmen muß.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja ich auch oder den 1700 X er war sich letztes Jahr im Mai noch nicht "wirklich" sicher,aber irgendwie kam der Nachfolger.



Soweit man ersten Benchmarks einigermaßen trauen kann, ist der 2700X aber die erste CPU, die von der Multicoreleistung her gut doppelt so schnell ist wie mein i7-4770K war, beide ohne OC versteht sich natürlich.
Bei Leistungsverdoppelung komme ich an einen Punkt, wo ich bereit bin Geld auszugeben, weil ich da vermutlich sowieso aufgerüstet hätte, sofern denn meine Anwendungen und Spiele auch entsprechend von den weiteren Threads profitieren können und das ist und bleibt die Hauptfrage, die ich mir stelle.
Unschön ist die TDP von 105 Watt, mich ärgerten schon die 84 Watt meines 4770K, allerdings vornehmlich wegen der hohen Temperaturen mangels verlötetem IHS.

Jetzt nochmal zum Thema boxed-Kühler, die Frage von mir war da glaub ich untergegangen:
Es hat mir hier mal jemand erzählt, daß die Montage mit diesen Klammern am Rententionmodul erheblichen Druck oder Spannungen aufs Board ausüben würde, ich glaub damals ging es um den Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced. Ist das Quatsch? Oder würdet ihr sagen, die Befestigung des Wraith Spire mit Schrauben ist schonender für Sockel und Board, als die mittels Klammern des Wraith Max/Prism?


----------



## onlygaming (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da kann einiges passieren!
> Das größte Risiko betrifft hier die PGA-Plattformen wie z.B. AM4, der alte Kühler klebt durch Wärmeleitpaste an der CPU fest, wenn man diesen dann lösen will und es nicht richtig geht und man mehr Kraft anwendet, reißt man mit Pech die CPU mit aus dem Sockel und mit noch größerem Pech gleich noch ein Pin ab, das wäre dann sozusagen wohl Game Over, sofern man den Pin nicht irgendwie wieder fest löten kann, was vermutlich nicht gehen wird.
> LGA ist hier deutlich im Vorteil, weil der Rahmen die CPU sicher im Sockel hält, darum würde ich bei LGA-Plattformen weit weniger Angst vor einem Kühlerwechsel haben, als bei PGA.
> Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich aber natürlich bei PGA weniger Sorge, daß ein schwerer Kühler mit hohem Anpressdruck die CPU oder den Sockel verbiegt.



Tim, du weißt doch schon was passieren KANN, stell dich einfach drauf ein und handle genauso das NICHTS kaputt geht. Du machst dir immer komplett unnötige Gedanken. Wenn ich doch schon von einer "Gefahr" weiß dann versuche ich diese einfach zu eliminieren. Dann musst du halt den Kühler ganz Vorsichtig freidrehen und nicht einfach abziehen..... Problem gelöst.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es hat mir hier mal jemand erzählt, daß die Montage mit diesen Klammern am Rententionmodul erheblichen Druck oder Spannungen aufs Board ausüben würde, ich glaub damals ging es um den Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced. Ist das Quatsch? Oder würdet ihr sagen, die Befestigung des Wraith Spire mit Schrauben ist schonender für Sockel und Board, als die mittels Klammern des Wraith Max/Prism?



Der Kühler kommt von AMD selber, wenn der irgendwelche Schäden ausüben würde, würden die den nicht verkaufen/mitsenden. Du machst dir allgemein viel zu viele Gedanken, ich habe den Macho HR-02 auf meinem 1600er (Laut PCGH beim Skylake Test mit 700 N gemessen) und habe bisher keine Probleme. Wenn das alles so gefährlich wäre wäre die Backplate samt CPU schon durch mein Gehäuse durchgebohrt........


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir sehr bildlich den Gesichtsausdruck von Schnuetz1 vorstellen, als der Vorschlag mit der Wasserkühlung kam...


Meinen Luftkühler hatte ich in einer Stunde rausgesucht. Für die WaKü brauchte ich einige Tage. 
Von daher ist mein gesichtsausdruck berechtigt! 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da kann einiges passieren!
> [apokalyptische Szenarien wurden gekürzt]



Überzeugt, kann natürlich einiges passieren. 
Hast du dir die neuen Dark Rocks von bq! mal angeschaut?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es hat mir hier mal jemand erzählt, daß die Montage mit diesen Klammern am Rententionmodul erheblichen Druck oder Spannungen aufs Board ausüben würde, ich glaub damals ging es um den Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced. Ist das Quatsch? Oder würdet ihr sagen, die Befestigung des Wraith Spire mit Schrauben ist schonender für Sockel und Board, als die mittels Klammern des Wraith Max/Prism?



Ich habe vor 3 Monaten bei einem Kumpel den Ben Nevis Advances auf einem Asus B350 Prime Plus installiert. 
Die Spannung bzw der Druck erschien für mich "genau richitg". Ist natürlich immer doof zu spezifizieren, was genau richitg ist. 
Aber ich hatte zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl, dass ich jetzt irgendetwas kaputt machen könnte oder extremst aufpassen muss, auf der anderen Seite war der Kühler danach vernünftig befestigt.

Achtung, jetzt wirds krass für dich:
Wenn ich einen PC baue, bereite ich das Board außerhalb des Gehäuses vor. Das heißt, CPU installieren, RAM rein, Kühler drauf.
Um das Board einzusetzen halte ich es am Kühler fest und setze es dann ins Case. 

Und selbst dabei hat der Kühler nicht rumgewackelt oder ähnliches.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

... argh Tim ...
Deine Threads und die darin dargelegten Ängste sind schon was besonderes in diesem Forum  (nicht böse gemeint).
Wenn man vorsichtig ist, dann geht nur seeehr schwer etwas (wegen einem selbst) kapput.

So, jetzt nur für dich.
Wenn du den Kühler einer PGA Cpu komplett risikofrei entfernen willst, dann: 
1. Lass  vorher Prime95 laufen, bis der Kühler und die wlp warm ist
2. PC ausschalten
3. PC vom Strom trennen
4. Schrauben lösen 
5. Kühler drehen und seitlich vom Heatspreader wegziehen

Da kann man wirklich keine CPU aus dem Sockel ziehen.


----------



## tobse2056 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Um das Board einzusetzen halte ich es am Kühler fest und setze es dann ins Case.



Puhhh, das nenne ich mal Leben am Limit.
Hoffentlich kann noch Tim noch schlafen nach solchen Horrorgeschichten.

Aber mal im ernst Tim, jeder Idiot kann sich einen PC zusammenbauen und das Forum ist nicht voll mit Zerstörten Mainboards und CPU's.
Was sagt dir das? Es kann nichts passieren außer du bist grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wenn du den Kühler einer PGA Cpu komplett risikofrei entfernen willst, dann:
> 1. Lass  vorher Prime95 laufen, bis der Kühler und die wlp warm ist



Okay okay okay, jetzt mal ganz langsam.

WARUM KAM ICH NOCH NICHT AUF DIE IDEE?

Wlp erwärmen, bevor man den Kühler abnimmt, damit es leichter geht ... eigentlich hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können ... 

Aber immerhin: Es ist noch nie was kaputt gegangen, obwohl ich die Kühler mit kalter Wlp entfernt habe.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit man ersten Benchmarks einigermaßen trauen kann, ist der 2700X aber die erste CPU, die von der Multicoreleistung her gut doppelt so schnell ist wie mein i7-4770K war, beide ohne OC versteht sich natürlich.



Welche Benchmarks meinst du? Wenn ich vom Leistungdindex der PCGH ausgehe und den i7 4770K mit dem 1700X vergleiche sehe ich 14% Unterschied zu Gunsten des AMD Prozzis und die 200/300 MHz mehr die der 2700X hat,  machen also dann die restlichen 86%bis zu deinem doppelten Leistungsplus wett?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Welche Benchmarks meinst du? Wenn ich vom Leistungdindex



Blablabla Leistungsindex. Du musst einfach nur rechnen. Hast du nie gelernt, wie man die Leistung von CPUs berechnet?

i7 4770K: 4x3,50 = 14 Leistung
R7 2700x: 8x3,70 = 29,6 Leistung
=> Mehr als doppelt so viel Leistung.

Ein 1700X hat ja nur 27,2 Leistung, also nicht doppelt so viel.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Blablabla Leistungsindex. Du musst einfach nur rechnen. Hast du nie gelernt, wie man die Leistung von CPUs berechnet?
> 
> i7 4770K: 4x3,50 = 14 Leistung
> R7 2700x: 8x3,70 = 29,6 Leistung
> ...



In Cinebench r15 kommt das ja auch ziemlich gut hin


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Blablabla Leistungsindex. Du musst einfach nur rechnen. Hast du nie gelernt, wie man die Leistung von CPUs berechnet?



Achso ... dann hab ich (und die Redaktion von PCGH), das ja schon immer falsch gemacht. 

Werd ich gleich mal Thilo Bayer eine PN schicken und sie auf deren Fehler hinweisen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Achso ... dann hab ich (und die Redaktion von PCGH), das ja schon immer falsch gemacht.
> 
> Werd ich gleich mal Thilo Bayer eine PN schicken und sie auf deren Fehler hinweisen.



Besser wärs. Da spart man sich dieses ganze Testen und so. Frisst doch eh nur Zeit. 
Und wenn jetzt jemand mit IPC, RAM-Geschwindigkeit und blablabla kommt: Das ist alles nur von der Martketing-Industrie erfunden, um ihre Produkte zu verkaufen!

Ich werde jetzt beim Patentamt anrufen und mir die Schnützensche Formel patentieren zu lassen. 
Kerne x Geschwindigkeit = Leistung.


----------



## onlygaming (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Besser wärs. Da spart man sich dieses ganze Testen und so. Frisst doch eh nur Zeit.
> Und wenn jetzt jemand mit IPC, RAM-Geschwindigkeit und blablabla kommt: Das ist alles nur von der Martketing-Industrie erfunden, um ihre Produkte zu verkaufen!
> 
> Ich werde jetzt beim Patentamt anrufen und mir die Schnützensche Formel patentieren zu lassen.
> Kerne x Geschwindigkeit = Leistung.



psssst, mal ein Geheimtipp von mir, kauft euch alle den FX 9590, der schlägt alle! Aber nicht weitersagen


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Aber nach dem PCGH-Leistungsindex wäre ein i5-8400 dann wohl schneller als ein R5-1600X und wohl sogar als ein R7-1800X, was mir schwer fällt zu glauben.
Bei reinen Anwendungsbenchmarks ist der 1800X natürlich deutlich schneller, aber mir ist die Spieleleistung wichtiger als die Anwendungsleistung, allein schon weil die Anwendungsleistung bei allen aktuellen CPUs top ist und mir mehr als ausreicht, bei der Spieleleistung aber, können 10-15 fps mehr einen sehr wesentlichen Unterschied machen, wenn dazwischen gerade die Ruckelgrenze liegt.

Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht tun, aber momentan denke ich ernsthaft wieder darüber nach, ob ich nicht doch einfach erstmal den i5-8400 oder 8500 nehme, den boxed-Kühler nutze, auf die Temperaturen schei..e, zumindest solange er nicht trottelt und mich über einen echten Leistungsgewinn in Spielen gegenüber meinem i7-4770K freue und obendrein noch mehrere hundert Euros weniger ausgeben, als für ein R7-2700X-System.
Den i5 könnte ich dann später auch gut als Linux-System weiter verwenden, weil er eine iGPU hat, die beim 2700X ja fehlen würde und die Intel-Grafik läuft echt gut unter Linux, ist schon im Kernel mit integriert.
Außerdem wäre der i5 vermutlich spürbar energiesparender...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Du Wechselbalg... die Problematik mit dem LGA-Sockel erst breittreten, jeden User wo es ging vor ihm zu warnen, aber jetzt seine Prinzipien übern Haufen werfen. Genaus sowas ist ein perfektes Beispiel für die Darstellung von mangelhafter Glaubwürdigkeit dir gegenüber Tim.

Wieso fällt dir das schwer zu glauben (ich weiß dumme Frage  )? Ich meine hier haben Profis die Karten durchgemessen und durch einen Testparkur geschickt, den du sogar nachvollziehen kannst... und den bezweifelt du immer noch!


----------



## onlygaming (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

So Tim, nun kannst du dich ja entscheiden  

Ich bin positiv überrascht von Zen+, werde jedoch auf Zen 2 (3000er) warten und dann "dick" aufrüsten.

Kaufen oder nicht kaufen das ist hier die Frage, jeder Tag der verstreicht lässt die Angebote von der 1000er Generation schwinden. So Ab Anfang Juni sollten diese dann denke ich stark abbauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du Wechselbalg... die Problematik mit dem LGA-Sockel erst breittreten, jeden User wo es ging vor ihm zu warnen, aber jetzt seine Prinzipien übern Haufen werfen. Genaus sowas ist ein perfektes Beispiel für die Darstellung von mangelhafter Glaubwürdigkeit dir gegenüber Tim.



Also das ist jetzt echt harter Tobak, Monate lang wird mir mangelnde Objektivität vorgeworfen und das ich ein AMD-Fanboy oder gar Troll sei, oder ähnlich und dann sehe ich einige der Punkte endlich ein und beweise meine Objektivität, indem ich mich wieder für beide Marken öffne und als dank wird mir mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit unterstellt? 

Ich bin noch immer davon überzeugt, daß AMD mit den PGA-CPUs die hardwaremäßig solidere Lösung anbietet, aber ich habe eingesehen, daß auch eine Intel-LGA-CPU mit dünnem Substrat und Pampe unterm IHS eine gute Wahl sein kann.
Überzeugt hat mich da übrigens zweierlei, einmal das Fazit des Artikels über die Kühlerproblematik von Torsten, und zum zweiten der CPU-Leistungsindex von PCGH. 
Die Meinungen einiger User hier untermauern diese Erkenntnis noch, trotzdem bleibt mir aber Intel als Firma zu tiefst unsymphatisch, aber wenn sie für meinen Zweck das leistungsfähigere Produkt anbieten und das noch obendrein zu einem Spottpreis (dank AMD Ryzen!), warum sollte ich mich dem dann weiterhin komplett verschließen?

Wenn ich aufrüste will ich vorallem zweierlei:
1. Mehr Leistung in allen Lebenslagen, also auch Monoleistung, als mein i7-4770K@Stock hatte.
2. Möglichst wenig Geld dafür ausgeben.

Beides würde der i5-8400 oder 8500 erfüllen, wenn würde ich schon lieber den 8500 nehmen, aber preislich attraktiver ist momentan klar der 8400. Bei den läppischen 65 Watt TDP könnte ich echt zuerst mal den boxed-Kühler versuchen und bräuchte mir dann all meine Sorgen bezüglich dünnem Substrat und LGA-Sockel nicht mehr zu machen, weil das Teil so leicht und klein ist und einen Anpressdruck von nur ca. 70 N hat.
Was mich noch wieder positiv über Intel nachdenken lies,  ist der aktuelle AVX-Standard, mit dem Intel anscheinend weit vor AMD liegt.


----------



## tobse2056 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei den läppischen 65 Watt TDP könnte ich echt zuerst mal den boxed-Kühler versuchen und bräuchte mir dann all meine Sorgen bezüglich dünnem Substrat und LGA-Sockel nicht mehr zu machen, weil das Teil so leicht und klein ist und einen Anpressdruck von nur ca. 70 N hat.
> Was mich noch wieder positiv über Intel nachdenken lies,  ist der aktuelle AVX-Standard, mit dem Intel anscheinend weit vor AMD liegt.



Aber du wolltest es auch leise haben , als wirst du doch einen anderen Kühler benötigten... der wird dann aber das dünne Substrat förmlich zerdrücken ,zumindest wirst du dir so vorstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Also der boxed-Kühler bei meinem i3-2100 war super leise, lief meist nur mit ca. 1000 U/min.
65 Watt TDP hat mein i3-2100 mit dem i5-8400 gemeinsam, nur daß der i5 eben keinen verlöteten IHS mehr hat.
Bei einem Intel Coffeelake-System käme mir sicherheitshalber nur der boxed-Kühler in Frage, notfalls vielleicht noch eine geschlossene kompakte Wasserkühlung oder Luftkühler der möglichst unter 100 N Anpressdruck liegt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und dann sehe ich einige der Punkte endlich ein und beweise meine Objektivität, indem ich mich wieder für beide Marken öffne und als dank wird mir mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit unterstellt?



Ich glaube, das liegt nicht allein an der Tatsache, dass du dich jetzt doch für einen Intel entscheiden willst (oder auch nicht) statt für einen Ryzen. In meinen Augen liegt es viel mehr daran, dass du seit mehr als 8 Monaten (oder länger?) dich für keine einzige PC-Komponente entscheiden könntest (wenn man von der GraKa absieht). 
Es spricht nichts dagegen, dass man seine Meinung ändert. Habe ich auch schon.
Aber dass Intel mit der i5-Serie eine höhere Singlecore-Leistung als Ryzen hat, ist doch schon lange bekannt. Nicht erst seit gestern. 
Was hätte denn ein REFRESH (!) bringen sollen? Wie willst du denn da mehr IPCs rausholen?
Ein Refresh kann nur Bugfixing und ein bisschen Taktanpassung sein. Ansonsten brauchst du eine neue Architektur. 

Vielleicht noch ein Grund, warum dich manche Leute als unglaubwürdig bezeichnen:



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aaber mir ist die Spieleleistung wichtiger als die Anwendungsleistung





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich noch wieder positiv über Intel nachdenken lies,  ist der aktuelle AVX-Standard, mit dem Intel anscheinend weit vor AMD liegt.



WHAT?
Mir fallen 3 Spiele ein, welche überhaupt AVX nutzen: Resident Evil, Mafia 3, F1 2013. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1. Mehr Leistung in allen Lebenslagen, also auch Monoleistung, als mein i7-4770K@Stock hatte.


Du redest immer von deinem i7-4770K. 
Aber den hast du doch gar nicht mehr? 
Was vergleichst du dann ständig mit dem und willst etwas kaufen, was stärker ist als etwas, was du gar nicht mehr hast?

Aber immerhin:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei einem Intel Coffeelake-System käme mir sicherheitshalber nur der boxed-Kühler in Frage


So, Thema gelöst. Hier kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Aber er hatte ihn halt irgendwann mal, also bevor er ihn geschrottet hat


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



blautemple schrieb:


> Aber er hatte ihn halt irgendwann mal, also bevor er ihn geschrottet hat



Ja, das hab ich mitbekommen. Darum ja auch diese ganze Sockel-Diskussion. 

Dennoch:
Warum immer dieses "ich will was, was doppelt so schnell ist, wie das, was ich mal hatte?"
Fakt ist: Er hat ihn nicht und will Leistung. Also warum mit was vergleichen, was man momentan nicht hat? 

Beim Upgrade ergibt das Sinn, ja. Aber so nicht.

Sag ich: "Ich will ein Auto mit doppelt so viel PS wie welches, das ich mal vor 5 Jahren hatte, ansonten fahre ich Fahrrad."?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt echt harter Tobak....



Komm tu jetzt nicht so als ob das neu für dich wäre. Ich mein Äußerungen Betreffs deiner angeblichen Kaufvorhaben und deren dann folgender Nichtausführung gab es schon öfter. Sogar hier im Thread... 



> Ich bin noch immer davon überzeugt, daß AMD mit den PGA-CPUs die hardwaremäßig solidere Lösung anbietet, aber ich habe eingesehen, daß auch eine Intel-LGA-CPU mit dünnem Substrat und Pampe unterm IHS eine gute Wahl sein kann.



Den Satz hab ich ähnlich schon mal gelesen von dir und plötzlich kam irgendwie ein Artikel und dann war deine Läuterung wieder dahin. 



> Überzeugt hat mich da übrigens zweierlei, einmal das Fazit des Artikels über die Kühlerproblematik von Torsten, und zum zweiten der CPU-Leistungsindex von PCGH.



Hm... vor ein paar Postings war der Leistungsindex für dich noch unglaubwürdig. 



> Die Meinungen einiger User hier untermauern diese Erkenntnis noch...



Ist ja nicht so als ob man dich nicht schon öfter mal darauf hingewiesen hätte. 



> ... trotzdem bleibt mir aber Intel als Firma zu tiefst unsymphatisch, aber wenn sie für meinen Zweck das leistungsfähigere Produkt anbieten und das noch obendrein zu einem Spottpreis (dank AMD Ryzen!), warum sollte ich mich dem dann weiterhin komplett verschließen?



Genau das ist das Problem die Firma ist dir "zutiefst unsympathisch", aber du schiebst ihr Geld in den Hals wenn du dir einen Prozzi von ihnen kaufst. Das war doch auch mal so ein Thema von dir, wenn ich mich nicht irre (rhetorisch gesprochen). 



> Bei den läppischen 65 Watt TDP könnte ich echt zuerst mal den boxed-Kühler versuchen und bräuchte mir dann all meine Sorgen bezüglich dünnem Substrat und LGA-Sockel nicht mehr zu machen, weil das Teil so leicht und klein ist und einen Anpressdruck von nur ca. 70 N hat.



Deine Sorgen möchte ich nicht haben. 

Ich verweise hier nochmals auf meinen Q9650 der seit 2009 auf einem LGA-Sockel mit 200N drückt und dieses Jahr wieder in Betrieb genommen wurde. 



> Was mich noch wieder positiv über Intel nachdenken lies,  ist der aktuelle AVX-Standard, mit dem Intel anscheinend weit vor AMD liegt.



Diese Begründung ist momentan total nebensächlich im Gaming Sektor! 


PS: Den Gedanken mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung laß mal bleiben, weil du dann wieder gegen ein Prinzip von dir verstößt, das für dich bis vor Kurzem noch total Usus war.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Mir gehts ja letztendlich hauptsächlich darum, für meine Bedürfnisse das passenste Produkt zu finden. Das es keinen Sinn macht zu versuchen als Einzelperson Marktpolitik zu betreiben ist mir klar geworden.

Auch wenn mein i7-4770K kaputt ist, erstmal hab ich ihn noch hier liegen und zweitens nur weil er kaputt ist, kann ich ihn doch trotzdem sehr gut als Meßlatte für die nächste CPU heran ziehen und danach beurteilen, wieviel Leistung ich haben möchte und ab wann mir das Aufrüsten lohnenswert erscheint, denn ich hab ja nun in den letzten ca. 16 Monaten gut bewiesen, daß ich nicht zwingend auf einen neuen PC angewiesen bin. Wenn ich also dafür Geld ausgebe, dann soll mich das Produkt auch rundum überzeugen!

Als ich kürzlich hier las, daß die aktuellen Intel-CPUs bei voller AVX-Ausnutzung neusten Standards (ich glaube es waren) ca. 70% Leistung gegenüber AMD Ryzen dazu gewinnen würden, wurde ich sehr nachdenklich.
Ich weiß gar nicht welche Software schon AVX2 nutzt, aber es kann sein, daß dies bei einigen Programmen und Spielen schon der Fall ist und in der Zukunft noch mehr der Fall werden wird, wer will das heute schon beurteilen?

Ich wollte eigentlich ein AMD Ryzen System kaufen, aber wie nur unschwer zu übersehen war, konnte ich mich in den letzten Monaten dazu nicht durchringen, egal ob es die anfänglichen RAM-Inkompatibilitäten waren, oder die gemessen an Intel noch hier und da etwas schwache Monoleistung.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist die iGPU, das ist zwar für mich kein kaufentscheidener Grund, aber es ist ziemlich sicher, daß ich die Hardware in spätestens ein paar Jahren als reinen Arbeits-PC nutzen möchte, dann natürlich unter Linux und genau da wäre mir die iGPU sehr wichtig. Wenn ich jetzt ein AMD Ryzen 1600X/2600X anstelle des i5-8400 kaufen würde, hätte ich zum einen einen höheren Energieverbrauch durch die CPU allein und zum anderen keine iGPU und müßte dann eine Billigkarte noch dazu kaufen, irgendwie nicht die beste Lösung.

Zunächst mal werde ich aber mit der Hardware nicht nur arbeiten, es soll ja erstmal meine GTX 1060 rein, ich werde aber wieder auch X-Plane 10 oder 11 nutzen und dabei kommt es sehr auf die Monoleistung an, mehr als 4 Kernen bringen da eher nichts, soweit ich richtig informiert bin, insofern gehe ich davon aus, das der i5-8400 hier deutlich besser dastehen wird als der R5-1600X/2600X.
Bei anderen Spielen, die mich auch schon lange reizen, wie z.B. Star Craft 2, würde der i5 doch auch deutlich schneller sein, oder?
Teils sind die Abstände in Spielebenchmarks ja frapierend, und sogar in Anwendungen ist der i5 oftmals schneller, was mich besonders doll wunderte, da er ja nur halb so viele Threads hat.

Das mit dem dünnen Substrat und der Pampe stört mich immer noch, aber vielleicht sollte ich damit einfach meinen Frieden machen und Intel noch eine Chance geben?
Bei einer 170 Euro boxed CPU und 100 Euro Mainboard hätte ich ja auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu verlieren, außerdem hab ich erstmal ja 2-3 Jahre Garantie, wenn also ein Pin verbiegt und die CPU schrottet oder die CPU sich durch den Kühler verbiegt, schicke ich sie einfach auf Garantie ein.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als ich kürzlich hier las, daß die aktuellen Intel-CPUs bei voller AVX-Ausnutzung neusten Standards (ich glaube es waren) ca. 70% Leistung gegenüber AMD Ryzen dazu gewinnen würden, wurde ich sehr nachdenklich.
> Ich weiß gar nicht welche Software schon AVX2 nutzt, aber es kann sein, daß dies bei einigen Programmen und Spielen schon der Fall ist und in der Zukunft noch mehr der Fall werden wird, wer will das heute schon beurteilen?



Wenn man sich mit AVX beschäftigt, wird man erkennen, dass dies so schnell kein Einzug in den breiten Spielemarkt findet. 

Ein Prosche GT3 RS ist auf der Norschleife schneller, ich fahre aber jeden Tag nur Stadtverkehr. Soll ich mir deswegen einen Portsche kaufen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ....  außerdem hab ich erstmal ja 2-3 Jahre Garantie, wenn also ein Pin verbiegt und die CPU schrottet oder die CPU sich durch den Kühler verbiegt, schicke ich sie einfach auf Garantie ein.



Schlechte Nachricht für dich.... afaik weigern sich die Mainboardhersteller bei verbogenen Sockel Pins auf Garantie zu gehen. Das heißt für dich nur während der Gewährleistung könntest du die Chance haben, selbst da nur auf Kulanz, weil ja alle Boards durch die QS mit intakten Pins kommen... müssen. 

Also für dich und spätere Fummelarbeiten nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Na ich verbiege selbst ja auch keine Pins, aber wenn schon beim Kauf welche leicht verbogen sind, oder sich im Betrieb über die Jahre leicht verbiegen, z.B. durch dynamische Belastungen des PCs...?
Vielleicht ist mein i7-4770K genau durch sowas kaputt gegangen, der PC wurde ja mehrmals (mindestens 3 mal) hin und zurück transportiert im Auto, immer mit dem Noctua NH C12P SE14 montiert.

Na nehmen wir mal an, es sind nach 2 Jahren Pins im Sockel verbogen und dadurch wird die CPU selbst beschädigt (wie es bei meinem 4770K wohl war), dann sieht die CPU doch optisch völlig ok aus, also könnte ich sie an Intel schicken und als Defekt innerhalb der Garantiezeit einstufen, das Board müßte ich dann halt neu kaufen, kostet aber ja auch nur ca. 100 Euro.
Zumindest müßte ich dann wohl nicht beides aus eigener Tasche selbst bezahlen, so wie es bei meinem 4770K und Board der Fall gewesen wäre.

Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum ich Anfang 2017 nicht sofort wieder das System neu aufgebaut habe, ich hätte da zwei Möglichkeiten gehabt:
a) Mit möglichst geringen Kosten das System wieder aufbauen, hatte ja schon ein neues Asrock Z97 Board gekauft und eingebaut, da der 4770K aber nicht mehr lief, hätte ich dann noch eine neue CPU gebrauche, was dann nur ein i5-4xxx geworden wäre.
b) Gleich etwas neues kaufen, was leistungsmäßig einen Mehrwert zum 4770K geboten hätte, also etwas auf das ich auch bei weiter funktionierendem 4770K vermutlich aufgerüstet hätte, nur dann hätte ich auch noch DDR4-RAM gebraucht und ein passendes Board und einen i7-7700K, wäre also sehr teuer geworden und auch nicht wirklich schneller als heute ein i5-8400.

Ich glaube aber zum eigentlichen Topic des Threads hier ist nun alles gesagt, mein Fazit ist, ich werde keinen Alpenföhn kaufen, bei dem ich die Stock-Backplate des Boards zuerst entfernen muß, ein Alpenföhn käme für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich die Alpenföhnbackplate über die Stockbackplate installieren könnte, so wie ich es auch beim LGA1150, 1155 und 775 mit meinen Noctua-Kühlern gemacht habe.
Oder ich verwende den Stock-Cooler, egal ob es nun AM4 oder LGA1151v2 wird.

Was jetzt noch aussteht, wäre ein neue Thread zum Thema i5-8400, 8500 und 8600K vs. Ryzen 1600, 1600X, 2600 und 2600X mit wirklich enorm vielen Spiele-/Anwendungsbenchmarks, oder abwarten, bis die neuen Ryzen-CPUs in den PCGH-CPU-Index eingepflegt worden sind.

Zum anderen würde mich interessieren, wer hier einen Coffeelake mit Stock-Cooler betreibt und welche Erfahrungen er damit gemacht hat, also wie heiß die CPU beim Spielen, Video-/Audiokonvertieren und Prime95 SmallFFTs damit wird und wie laut der Lüfter dabei ist.
Ich glaube mehr als ~3000 U/min macht der kleine boxed-Lüfter nicht, oder?


----------



## onlygaming (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Warum denn immer so viele neue Threads? Frag doch einfach bei nem Intel Coffee Lake Sammelthread, und frag in nem Ryzen Thread, fertig.


----------



## amdahl (20. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> [...]
> So, Thema gelöst. Hier kann geschlossen werden.



Jetzt hat Tim es geschafft: Sogar Schnuetz hat kein Verständnis mehr. Und das will was heißen.


----------



## Venom89 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na ich verbiege selbst ja auch keine Pins, aber wenn schon beim Kauf welche leicht verbogen sind, oder sich im Betrieb über die Jahre leicht verbiegen, z.B. durch dynamische Belastungen des PCs...?
> Vielleicht ist mein i7-4770K genau durch sowas kaputt gegangen, der PC wurde ja mehrmals (mindestens 3 mal) hin und zurück transportiert im Auto, immer mit dem Noctua NH C12P SE14 montiert.



Tim. Kannst du es wirklich nicht einsehen das deine CPU sich verabschiedet hat, nachdem du am Sockel rumgeputzt hast?

Nein die Pins fallen nicht durch "Dynamische Belastungen" um. Das sind Federn! Ohne direkt Einwirkung passiert da nichts. Selbst bei verbogenen CPUs aufgrund von Fehlmontage, war der Sockel selbst in Ordnung. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na nehmen wir mal an, es sind nach 2 Jahren Pins im Sockel verbogen und dadurch wird die CPU selbst beschädigt (wie es bei meinem 4770K wohl war), dann sieht die CPU doch optisch völlig ok aus, also könnte ich sie an Intel schicken und als Defekt innerhalb der Garantiezeit einstufen, das Board müßte ich dann halt neu kaufen, kostet aber ja auch nur ca. 100 Euro.
> Zumindest müßte ich dann wohl nicht beides aus eigener Tasche selbst bezahlen, so wie es bei meinem 4770K und Board der Fall gewesen wäre.



Intel kann schon feststellen aus welchem Grund eine CPU verstorben ist. Halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich daß sie dies auch tun.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber zum eigentlichen Topic des Threads hier ist nun alles gesagt, mein Fazit ist, ich werde keinen Alpenföhn kaufen, bei dem ich die Stock-Backplate des Boards zuerst entfernen muß, ein Alpenföhn käme für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich die Alpenföhnbackplate über die Stockbackplate installieren könnte, so wie ich es auch beim LGA1150, 1155 und 775 mit meinen Noctua-Kühlern gemacht habe.
> Oder ich verwende den Stock-Cooler, egal ob es nun AM4 oder LGA1151v2 wird.



Warum hast du Angst vor einem Kühlerwechsel ?
Sie liest sich das.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was jetzt noch aussteht, wäre ein neue Thread zum Thema i5-8400, 8500 und 8600K vs. Ryzen 1600, 1600X, 2600 und 2600X mit wirklich enorm vielen Spiele-/Anwendungsbenchmarks, oder abwarten, bis die neuen Ryzen-CPUs in den PCGH-CPU-Index eingepflegt worden sind.



Du brauchst und sollst laut Forenregeln nicht für jeden Furz einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Wieso muss das immer wieder sein?




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum anderen würde mich interessieren, wer hier einen Coffeelake mit Stock-Cooler betreibt und welche Erfahrungen er damit gemacht hat, also wie heiß die CPU beim Spielen, Video-/Audiokonvertieren und Prime95 SmallFFTs damit wird und wie laut der Lüfter dabei ist.
> Ich glaube mehr als ~3000 U/min macht der kleine boxed-Lüfter nicht, oder?



Es gibt Testberichte die genau dies testen. 


Zu spät. 
Der nächste Thread ist da.
Bald hast du die 500 voll.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Tim. Kannst du es wirklich nicht einsehen das deine CPU sich verabschiedet hat, nachdem du am Sockel rumgeputzt hast?



Nein, warum soll ich etwas komplett unlogisches einsehen? Dadurch das du versuchst mir das in nahezu jedem Threads erneut aufs Brot zu schmieren, wird es nicht richtiger! 
Ich hab gesunde Hände und spüre, wenn ich etwas berühre, auch wenn es ein feiner Draht ist und zwei gesunde Augen noch dazu, aber vielleicht ist das bei dir anders und du kannst es dir deswegen nicht vorstellen? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nein die Pins fallen nicht durch "Dynamische Belastungen" um. Das sind Federn! Ohne direkt Einwirkung passiert da nichts. Selbst bei verbogenen CPUs aufgrund von Fehlmontage, war der Sockel selbst in Ordnung.



Bei intaktem Sockel und intakter CPU hätte mein PC ja auch absolut stabil laufen müssen, tat er aber nicht, erst in Folge dessen hab ich die CPU ja aus dem Sockel gerupft und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schon vor der Sockeleckenreinigung etwa zwei leicht unsymetrisch angeordnete Pins entdeckt gehabt.

Ich sag ja nicht, daß Boards öfter mal mit verbogenen Pins ausgeliefert werden, aber ich weiß auch nicht wer mein Board vor mir vielleicht schon alles hatte und was die damit gemacht haben... 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Warum hast du Angst vor einem Kühlerwechsel ?
> Sie liest sich das.



Bei Intel habe ich Bedenken bei allen Kühlern, die in die Nähe des noch zulässigen Anpressdrucks kommen, ebenso wenn diese schwer und ausladend sind, richtig wohl wäre mir da nur beim boxed-Kühler, aber der wird mir vermutlich sowohl zu schwach als auch zu laut sein.
Bei AMD habe ich bei allen Kühlern mit einem Gesamtgewicht (Kühler+Lüfter) von unter 700g und einem stabilen Montagesystem mit Verschraubung keine Bedenken, allerdings würde mir der Kühlerwechsel bei der AMD-AM4-Plattform mehr Sorgen machen als bei der Intel-LGA-Plattform.
Kühlerwechsel bei Intel sind ganz entspannt, die CPU bleibt sicher im Sockel, der stabile Bügel verhindert ein mit heraus reißen, da ist die PGA-Plattform von AMD im Nachteil, hier muß man vorsichtiger sein und sollte die CPU erstmal aufheizen mit Benchmarks, um die Wärmeleitpaste weniger zäh werden zu lassen, damit man den Kühler besser los bekommt.
Das sollte machbar sein, aber hier wiederhole ich nur, was andere mal geschrieben habe, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich nur bei LGA 775, 1155 und 1150.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du brauchst und sollst laut Forenregeln nicht für jeden Furz einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
> Wieso muss das immer wieder sein?



Keine Sorge, ich hab noch nie wegen einem "Furz" einen Thread erstellt und werd das auch nicht tun. 
Du aber hast nicht zu entscheiden, wer hier zu welchem Thema einen Thread erstellen darf und wer nicht, du bist nicht gezwungen an den Threads teilzunehmen, du mußt weder etwas dazu schreiben noch die Postings auch nur lesen, wenn du dich aber zu den Themen äußern willst, dann bleibe auch beim Thema und verhalte dich wie ein einigermaßen erwachsener Mensch, sofern du ernst genommen werden willst. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es gibt Testberichte die genau dies testen.
> 
> 
> Zu spät.
> ...



Jetzt nochmal was zum eigentlichen Thema bzw. zu den boxed-Kühlern:
Temperaturen und Lautstarke - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und Ryzen 5 2600X im Test

Demnach sind die AMD boxed Kühler meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht mehr wirklich brauchbar für ein Highend-System, was öfter mal an seine Grenzen gebracht werden soll.
Hier würde ich mich fragen, ob der Intel boxed Kühler wirklich noch deutlich schlechter ist, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, daß die Coffeelake-CPUs ja keinen verlöteten IHS haben.
Für mich ist hier im Thread klar geworden, einen Ryzen 1000 kaufe ich nicht mehr, entweder einen 2600(X) oder einen Intel i5-8400-8600K, in beiden Fällen brauche ich einen Aftermarket-Kühler, entweder Noctua oder Alpenföhn, nur welches Modell, da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, jedenfalls möglichst eines was mit Lüfter zusammen nicht mehr als ca. 700g wiegt.


----------



## onlygaming (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Demnach sind die AMD boxed Kühler meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht mehr wirklich brauchbar für ein Highend-System, was öfter mal an seine Grenzen gebracht werden soll.




Es ist kein Wunder warum AMD bei den 1000ern X Modellen auf die Kühler der X Versionen verzichtet hat, hier siehst du warum. 

Die Sorge über deine Kühler hatten wir schon, dazu sage ich nichts mehr, da stelle ich mir ganz ehrlich die Frage, wenn man dann wirklich so Angst hat das man am liebsten nur Boxed Lüfter verwenden will warum man sich dann einen PC bauen will. Da geht man lieber hin und kauft sich einen Fertig PC, da hat man dann Garantie drauf und da kann nichts passieren. Oder man kauft sich eine Konsole.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Fertig PCs hat er ja schon. Nicht einer ist von ihm zusammengebastelt, das war sein ominöser PC- Laden.Auch eine Konsole ist vorhanden, aber er will halt jetzt mal selber bastel... Praxis erlernen sozusagen und nicht nur labern.

Bin gespannt ob da ein "Tims Bastel Thread" kommt.Der ist bestimmt ein Abo wert.


----------



## Venom89 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, warum soll ich etwas komplett unlogisches einsehen? Dadurch das du versuchst mir das in nahezu jedem Threads erneut aufs Brot zu schmieren, wird es nicht richtiger!



Ja genau. Deine absurden Theorien entsprechen der absoluten Logik. Sorry, das ich dies nicht gleich erkannt habe.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab gesunde Hände und spüre, wenn ich etwas berühre, auch wenn es ein feiner Draht ist und zwei gesunde Augen noch dazu,



 Und da traust du dir keinen Kühlerwechsel zu? 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber vielleicht ist das bei dir anders und du kannst es dir deswegen nicht vorstellen?



Das wird es sein. Danke.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei intaktem Sockel und intakter CPU hätte mein PC ja auch absolut stabil laufen müssen, tat er aber nicht, erst in Folge dessen hab ich die CPU ja aus dem Sockel gerupft und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere schon vor der Sockeleckenreinigung etwa zwei leicht unsymetrisch angeordnete Pins entdeckt gehabt.



Und trotzdem die CPU wieder eingesetzt. Glückwunsch.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, daß Boards öfter mal mit verbogenen Pins ausgeliefert werden, aber ich weiß auch nicht wer mein Board vor mir vielleicht schon alles hatte und was die damit gemacht haben...



Wären die Pins schon verbogen gewesen. Hättest du schon vorher das gleiche Fehlerbild gehabt.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei Intel habe ich Bedenken bei allen Kühlern, die in die Nähe des noch zulässigen Anpressdrucks kommen, ebenso wenn diese schwer und ausladend sind,



Ich habe auf meinem 3570K seit Jahren einen 800g schweren Prolimatech Genesis. Und der wurde schon zig Mal umher getragen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> richtig wohl wäre mir da nur beim boxed-Kühler, aber der wird mir vermutlich sowohl zu schwach als auch zu laut sein.



Wenn du auch zwei gesunde Ohren hast, wird das so sein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei AMD habe ich bei allen Kühlern mit einem Gesamtgewicht (Kühler+Lüfter) von unter 700g und einem stabilen Montagesystem mit Verschraubung keine Bedenken, allerdings würde mir der Kühlerwechsel bei der AMD-AM4-Plattform mehr Sorgen machen als bei der Intel-LGA-Plattform.
> Kühlerwechsel bei Intel sind ganz entspannt, die CPU bleibt sicher im Sockel, der stabile Bügel verhindert ein mit heraus reißen, da ist die PGA-Plattform von AMD im Nachteil, hier muß man vorsichtiger sein und sollte die CPU erstmal aufheizen mit Benchmarks, um die Wärmeleitpaste weniger zäh werden zu lassen, damit man den Kühler besser los bekommt.
> Das sollte machbar sein, aber hier wiederhole ich nur, was andere mal geschrieben habe, eigene Erfahrungen habe ich nur bei LGA 775, 1155 und 1150.



Du bist wirklich ne Schissbuchs 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich hab noch nie wegen einem "Furz" einen Thread erstellt und werd das auch nicht tun.
> Du aber hast nicht zu entscheiden, wer hier zu welchem Thema einen Thread erstellen darf und wer nicht, du bist nicht gezwungen an den Threads teilzunehmen, du mußt weder etwas dazu schreiben noch die Postings auch nur lesen, wenn du dich aber zu den Themen äußern willst, dann bleibe auch beim Thema und verhalte dich wie ein einigermaßen erwachsener Mensch, sofern du ernst genommen werden willst.



Fühlst du dich wieder angegriffen? Das du hier das einhorn bist mit bald 500 Threads steht doch wohl außer Frage?

Aber du stellst ja keine Fragen, du willst ja nur diskutieren und weißt schon alles.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal was zum eigentlichen Thema bzw. zu den boxed-Kühlern:
> Temperaturen und Lautstarke - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und Ryzen 5 2600X im Test
> 
> Demnach sind die AMD boxed Kühler meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht mehr wirklich brauchbar für ein Highend-System, was öfter mal an seine Grenzen gebracht werden soll.
> ...



Und du wunderst dich ernsthaft, dass die Leute dir sprunghaftes verhalten vorwerfen? Wie kann man denn so unbeständig sein nachdem man etwas so sehr verteufelt hat.
Schon ein wenig heuchlerisch meinst du nicht?


----------



## EyRaptor (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Tim

Das folgende ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern soll dir sagen, warum der Ton in deinen Threads dir gegenüber teils ruppiger ist als normal üblich.
Denn selbst wenn man mit  viel Wohlwollen und Humor an deine Threads herangeht, dann können die mit der Zeit doch sehr anstrengend werden.
Gründe hierfür sind z.B. deine fast schon krankhaften Ängste, deine 180° Wendungen,  deine hohe Beratungsresistenz und deine Fähigkeit, Tests die dir geschickt wurden zu übergehen, nur um einige Punkte zu nennen.

@Topic
Ich würde DIR den Noctua NH-L9x65(/AM4) empfehlen. Unabhängig ob du nun den i5 8400 oder den r5 2600/x kaufst.
Der Kühler ist niedrig, nicht sehr schwer, er hat gutes mounting und eine ausreichende Kühlleistung für beide CPUs.
Für gaming sind beide gut. Der 8400 liefert ein paar fps mehr aber der 2600/x hat 12 Threads für Anwendungen und die Zukunft (ich würde zum r5 tendieren).
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Ich würde allerdings gerne wissen, warum dir AVX plötzlich so wichtig ist.
Benutzt es auch nur eine einzige deiner Anwendungen? Für Games spielt es noch überhaupt keine Rolle und das wird vermutlich auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben.

Grüße,
EyRaptor


----------



## Tim1974 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wären die Pins schon verbogen gewesen. Hättest du schon vorher das gleiche Fehlerbild gehabt.



Was  ist so schwer daran sich vorzustellen, daß die Pin vorher angebrochen  war und erst beim erneuten Entnehme der CPU dann komplett umgekippt ist?
Denn genauso nehme ich an ist es gewesen!

Nach  deiner Theorie dürften ja nie irgendwelche Teile kaputt gehen, egal ob  beim PC oder Auto oder sonstwo, diese Herstellergläubigkeit ist echt  sonderbar, denn es gibt massenweise Neuteile die Defekte aufweisen.
Gerade  im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik gehe ich persönlich davon aus, das  maximal ca. 60-70% aller Neuteile wirklich 100% makellos sind, was aber  nicht daran liegt, daß die Hersteller so schlampern, sondern auch daran,  daß vermeitliche Neuteile schon durch einige andere Hände gegangen sein  können, bevor man sie bekommt (Fernabsatzgeschäft).




EyRaptor schrieb:


> Tim
> 
> Das folgende ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern soll dir sagen, warum der Ton in deinen Threads dir gegenüber teils ruppiger ist als normal üblich.
> Denn selbst wenn man mit  viel Wohlwollen und Humor an deine Threads herangeht, dann können die mit der Zeit doch sehr anstrengend werden.
> Gründe hierfür sind z.B. deine fast schon krankhaften Ängste, deine 180° Wendungen,  deine hohe Beratungsresistenz und deine Fähigkeit, Tests die dir geschickt wurden zu übergehen, nur um einige Punkte zu nennen.



Aber die Aussage ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich, zum einen wird mir wiederholt Beratungsresistenz unterstellt, zum anderen daß ich 180° Meinungswechsel vollziehen würde... 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Topic
> Ich würde DIR den Noctua NH-L9x65(/AM4) empfehlen. Unabhängig ob du nun den i5 8400 oder den r5 2600/x kaufst.
> Der Kühler ist niedrig, nicht sehr schwer, er hat gutes mounting und eine ausreichende Kühlleistung für beide CPUs.



Ich glaub auch, ich sollte doch besser einen AMD kaufen, da muß ich mir dann weniger Sorgen um die Solidität machen und der 2600X hat auch genug Monoleistung, damit es ein echtes Upgrade von meinem i7-4770K ist und zugleich noch 6 Threads mehr als der i5-8400.
Als Kühler könnte ich mir auch den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco vorstellen, der sollte nicht so schwer sein und sofern er die Stock-Backplate der Boards nutzen kann oder diese zumindest nicht entfernt werden muß, wäre das echt eine gute und zugleich preiswerte Lösung. Ansonsten halt der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings gerne wissen, warum dir AVX plötzlich so wichtig ist.
> Benutzt es auch nur eine einzige deiner Anwendungen? Für Games spielt es noch überhaupt keine Rolle und das wird vermutlich auch noch lange Zeit so bleiben.



AVX könnte mal wichtig werden und ich plane ja nicht den PC in 2 Jahren schon wieder aufzurüsten, 10 Jahre soll der locker ausreichen, zumindest als Zweit-PC.


----------



## tobse2056 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> AVX könnte mal wichtig werden und ich plane ja nicht den PC in 2 Jahren schon wieder aufzurüsten, 10 Jahre soll der locker ausreichen, zumindest als Zweit-PC.



Groß von Zukunftssicherheit reden aber jetzt schon wieder die Meinung geändert und  vom 2700x  zum 2600x gewechselt,das passt doch nicht zusammen... merkste selber?

Hör auf groß in die Zukunft zu planen , kauf das was du JETZT brauchst und nicht das was du brauchen könntest.
Oder hast du jetzt schon deinen Sarg gekauft weil du den auch irgendwann  brauchen wirst?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich, zum einen wird mir wiederholt Beratungsresistenz unterstellt, zum anderen daß ich 180° Meinungswechsel vollziehen würde.



Nein denn deine Beratungresistenz bezieht sich auf deine Gegenwehr egal was man dir rät, weil man es selbst schon geprüft oder erfahren hat. Wie deine "Reisekrankheit", weil der Kühler X zu schwer ist um von A nach B transportiert zu werden, nach deiner Meinung. 

Der 180 ° Wechsel der immer so urplötzlich kommt, wenn man meint endlich irgend ein endgültiges Ergebnis erreicht zu haben und du dieses Ergebnis sogar vorher noch ganz stolz, als Endergebnis präsentiert hast. Wie z. B. deine Äußerungen keinen  Intel zu kaufen, weil sie dir "total unsympathisch" sind, nicht verlötet etc.... 


Die beiden Sachen sind getrennt zu betrachten und ja das geht!


----------



## Venom89 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was  ist so schwer daran sich vorzustellen, daß die Pin vorher angebrochen  war und erst beim erneuten Entnehme der CPU dann komplett umgekippt ist?



Es kann durchaus passieren daß man einen Federkontakt abreißt, wenn man zB. Mit der Kleidung hängen bleibt. Aber das dieser dann noch brav stehen bleibt und erst dann "umkippt" ist unmöglich.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Denn genauso nehme ich an ist es gewesen!



Ja deine Phantasie kennt keine Grenzen. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nach  deiner Theorie dürften ja nie irgendwelche Teile kaputt gehen, egal ob  beim PC oder Auto oder sonstwo, diese Herstellergläubigkeit ist echt  sonderbar, denn es gibt massenweise Neuteile die Defekte aufweisen.



Was hat das bitte mit Herstellergläubigkeit zu tun?
Natürlich können Defekte auftreten oder auch schon nach Produktion bestehen, aber deine Theorien sind fernab jedweder Realität.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gerade  im Bereich Unterhaltungselektronik gehe ich persönlich davon aus, das  maximal ca. 60-70% aller Neuteile wirklich 100% makellos sind, was aber  nicht daran liegt, daß die Hersteller so schlampern, sondern auch daran,  daß vermeitliche Neuteile schon durch einige andere Hände gegangen sein  können, bevor man sie bekommt (Fernabsatzgeschäft).



Dies lässt sich ja meist Recht gut nachprüfen ob schon mal jemand das Siegel aufgebrochen hat.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich, zum einen wird mir wiederholt Beratungsresistenz unterstellt, zum anderen daß ich 180° Meinungswechsel vollziehen würde...



Leider nicht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, ich sollte doch besser einen AMD kaufen, da muß ich mir dann weniger Sorgen um die Solidität machen und der 2600X hat auch genug Monoleistung, damit es ein echtes Upgrade von meinem i7-4770K ist und zugleich noch 6 Threads mehr als der i5-8400.



Die Monoleistung liegt ganz leicht über dem 4770k.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als Kühler könnte ich mir auch den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco vorstellen, der sollte nicht so schwer sein und sofern er die Stock-Backplate der Boards nutzen kann oder diese zumindest nicht entfernt werden muß, wäre das echt eine gute und zugleich preiswerte Lösung. Ansonsten halt der Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4



Und was wäre so schlimm daran die Backplate zu entfernen? Du hast doch zwei gesunde Hände und Augen. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> AVX könnte mal wichtig werden und ich plane ja nicht den PC in 2 Jahren schon wieder aufzurüsten, 10 Jahre soll der locker ausreichen, zumindest als Zweit-PC.



Kauf doch lieber für das heute und jetzt. Keiner weiß wie die Anforderungen in zig Jahren aussehen.
Das macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus passieren daß man einen Federkontakt abreißt, wenn man zB. Mit der Kleidung hängen bleibt. Aber das dieser dann noch brav stehen bleibt und erst dann "umkippt" ist unmöglich.



Die Pin kann aber schon vorher geschwächt gewesen sein, so daß sie erstmal noch Kontakt hatte, aber durch das rausnehmen der CPU, wenn der Widerstand plötzlich weg ist, dann den Rest bekomme hat und komplett umgekippt ist, oder auch erst beim erneuten einsetzen der CPU. Sicher ist sowas ein Einzelfall, aber unmöglich ist es keineswegs.
Denn schief waren ca. 2 Pins ja schon direkt nach dem herausnehmen der CPU, bevor ich den Sockel in der einen Ecke vorsichtig gereinigt habe und die schiefen Pins waren auch nicht in dieser Ecke, sondern eher mittig.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ja deine Phantasie kennt keine Grenzen.



Doch, aber deine Herstellergläubigkeit offensichtlich nicht! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit Herstellergläubigkeit zu tun?
> Natürlich können Defekte auftreten oder auch schon nach Produktion bestehen, aber deine Theorien sind fernab jedweder Realität.



Es passieren oft die seltsamsten Dinge, gerade mit PCs, wo ja angeblich alles logisch erklärbar sein sollte, das trifft auf Hardware wie auch auf Software zu und das hat sicher jeder der einen PC öfter nutzt schonmal bemerkt.
Winzige Federkontakte können genauso mal kaputt gehen wie jedes andere Bauteil irgendeiner Maschine auch und sie können auch ab Werk durch einen Produktionsfehler schon lediert sein.
Nicht jedes Problem zeigt sich sofort, aber mein PC lief vor dem auseinander rupfen ja auch schon instabil, auch die Kernel-Power41(63) deuten darauf hin, daß mit der Stromversorgung etwas nicht stimmte...

Ich frag mich nur gerade, wie oft ich gerade dir das schon versucht habe zu erklären und wie oft du immer wieder offtopic damit anfängst es anzuzweifeln und damit Threads umzulenken.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dies lässt sich ja meist Recht gut nachprüfen ob schon mal jemand das Siegel aufgebrochen hat.



Bei einem PC, den man in einem (dubiosen) Laden hat zusammenbauen lassen soll ich auf Siegel schauen? 
Die haben ja sogar manches des Zubehörs einfach behalten, und nach meiner Theorie kaufen die teils defekte Teile oder zumindest mal B-Ware auf und versuchen diese für nichtmal allzu günstige A-Waren-Preise weiter zu verkaufen, unter der Hoffnung, daß es die Kunden nicht merken, oder die Garantie abläuft bevor die Kunden rechtliche Schritte einleiten.
Darum ja auch meine Theorie, daß ich defekte Hardware bekommen habe und das nur erst zuspät merkte.
Ich hab den Rechner ja auch in der Garantie mehrmals da hin gebracht, aber die Probleme wurden nur scheinbar gelöst und kamen meist nach paar Monaten wieder, oder es kamen neue dazu, irgendwann war die Garantie um... Ich kann nur hoffen, daß dieser Laden alsbald konkurs geht. 
Die ganzen Probleme werde ich ganz sicher nicht mehr haben, wenn ich künftig nur noch bei großen renomierten, Händlern einkaufe, hätte ich das damals schon getan, bräuchten wir uns hier nicht jahrelang mit meinen Hardwareproblemen rum zu ärgern und ich bräuchte mir keine Unterstellungen anzuhören, daß ich nicht fähig sei einen PC umzubauen. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Monoleistung liegt ganz leicht über dem 4770k.



UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X vs Intel Core i7-4770K 
sagt der 2600X hat @Stock 5% mehr Monoleistung, mit OC dreht sich der Spieß und der 4770K bekommt etwa 6% mehr Monoleistung, bleibt aber natürlich der Kernvorteil des Ryzens, der mit der Zeit immer mehr wiegt.

Trotzdem hätte ich am liebsten einen i7-8700K als PGA-Version mit der Substratstärke des i7-4770K, aber mit dem verlöteten IHS der Sandybridge-CPUs und zum Preis des i5-8600K. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und was wäre so schlimm daran die Backplate zu entfernen? Du hast doch zwei gesunde Hände und Augen.



Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, darum geht es mir absolut nicht, ich will eine Backplate, die bündig hinten auf dem Board aufliegt und nicht nur unterhalb der vier Schraublöcher, was die Isolierung der Backplate anbelangt, vertraue ich auch eher darauf, was die Boardhersteller tun, als auf eine Aftermarket-Backplate, die nicht gezielt für ein bestimmtes Board entwickelt wurde.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Kauf doch lieber für das heute und jetzt. Keiner weiß wie die Anforderungen in zig Jahren aussehen.
> Das macht keinen Sinn.



Ich möchte aber nicht nur einen Sidesgrade machen, ich möchte vom 4770K aus gesehen einen echten Schritt machen, bei dem ich auch wenn er nicht kaputt gegangen wäre auch aufgerüstet hätte.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> zum einen wird mir […] unterstellt, […] daß ich 180° Meinungswechsel vollziehen würde...





Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich werd bald einen neuen Kühler kaufen und wollte eigentlich den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 nehmen, damit soll voraussichtlich eine AMD Ryzen 2700X CPU gekühlt werden.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> momentan denke ich ernsthaft wieder darüber nach, ob ich nicht doch einfach erstmal den i5-8400 oder 8500 nehme





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, ich sollte doch besser einen AMD kaufen, […] der 2600X hat auch genug Monoleistung



Muss ich jetzt nichts zu sagen, oder? Ist aber nicht das einzige Beispiel allein in diesem Thread.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich werde keinen Alpenföhn kaufen





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als Kühler könnte ich mir auch den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco vorstellen



Jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte, wie man das ernst nehmen soll. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte ich am liebsten einen i7-8700K als PGA-Version mit der Substratstärke des i7-4770K, aber mit dem verlöteten IHS der Sandybridge-CPUs und zum Preis des i5-8600K.



Holy moly, warum macht man sich über sowas Gedanken?

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Ferrari zum Preis eines Fahrrades. Gibts aber nicht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber zum eigentlichen Topic des Threads hier ist nun alles gesagt


Das hast du schön gesagt, so sollten wir es einfach handhaben. 
Ich für meinen Teil sehe nämlich keine Möglichkeit, wie wir dich in deinem Vorhaben PC-Kauf unterstützen können.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur gerade, wie oft ich gerade dir das schon versucht habe zu erklären und wie oft du immer wieder offtopic damit anfängst es anzuzweifeln und damit Threads umzulenken.



Was ich mich frage ist, warum du dich immer noch rechtfertigst zu diesem Thema, wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast? Treu nach dem Motto "Getroffene Hunde bellen!" 

Übrigens war vor Kurzem hier wieder Einer dessen CPU wegen zwei verbogenen Pins den Geist aufgegeben hat... ich glaube deine Anzahl war größer. 




> Die ganzen Probleme werde ich ganz sicher nicht mehr haben, wenn ich künftig nur noch bei großen renomierten, Händlern einkaufe, hätte ich das damals schon getan, bräuchten wir uns hier nicht jahrelang mit meinen Hardwareproblemen rum zu ärgern und ich bräuchte mir keine Unterstellungen anzuhören, daß ich nicht fähig sei einen PC umzubauen.



Selbst bei "großen renomierten" Händlern kann was schief gehen. Es gibt hier einige Threads die darauf hindeuten, aber ich will dir jetzt nicht deine "Große-Renomierte-Händler-Welt" zerstören. 

Die Fähigkeit einen PC zusammenzubauen kannst du ja hervorragend bei deinem neuen PC den du "etwa Mitte diesen Jahres" in Einzelteilen bestellen willst vorführen.  Außer du möchtest den PC von deinem "großen renomierten Händler" gleich auch zusammenbauen lassen.

Das fände ich extrem Schade, denn so ein "Tims Bastel Thread" wäre bestimmt  für alle (die sich bisher deiner so angenommen haben)  eine grosse Freude deine "Perfektion" beim Zusammenbau endlich auch mal zu sehen, denn schreiben kann man viel wenn die Tage lang sind in einer Berliner Einraumwohnung. Wie man ja bemerkt an deinen "interessanten" und "hilfreichen" Threads die bisher so erschienen sind. 




> ... ich will eine Backplate, die bündig hinten auf dem Board aufliegt und nicht nur unterhalb der vier Schraublöcher, was die Isolierung der Backplate anbelangt, vertraue ich auch eher darauf, was die Boardhersteller tun, als auf eine Aftermarket-Backplate, die nicht gezielt für ein bestimmtes Board entwickelt wurde.



Sowas hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nicht von einem "renomierten" Hersteller geben. Es gibt ja auch keinen CPU-Kühler der nur speziell für ein Board hergestellt wurde. Du hast Wünsche....


----------



## EyRaptor (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sowas hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nicht von einem "renomierten" Hersteller geben. Es gibt ja auch keinen CPU-Kühler der nur speziell für ein Board hergestellt wurde. Du hast Wünsche....



Gibt es schon , es hat die wakü Monoblöcke für bestimmte Boards.
Das ist aber garantiert nichts für Tim.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Wir sprechen hier doch von Luftkühler, oder haben wir hier schon wieder das Thema gewechselt?  

Von Wasser sollte Tim eh Abstand nehmen, denn im Wakü-Forum geht es noch einen Zacken schärfer zu, wenn man mit "interessanten" Fragen kommt die durch einfache Recherche im Internet zu finden sind.


----------



## Körschgen (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Hör auf groß in die Zukunft zu planen , kauf das was du JETZT brauchst...





Venom89 schrieb:


> Kauf doch lieber für das heute und jetzt.



Das macht er doch: nix.

Um sich in irgendwelchen Foren zu wiederholen und anderen die Zeit zu rauben, reicht auch der Pentium.

Ich glaube der Kollege Tim HÄTTE gerne etwas, für das er einen PC braucht, stattdessen hat er nur zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Ich sag dazu nur soviel, ich hab mindestens bis Jahresmitte Zeit mich zu entscheiden, also nutze ich jede Gelegenheit über die in Frage kommende Hardware zu diskutieren um damit das Risiko einer Fehlentscheidung meinerseits möglichst gering zu halten.

Die Meinungsfindung bei mir ist etwas komplizierter und dadurch mit einigen Kehrtwendungen verbunden, ich hab aber auch nichts anderes behauptet, es zeigt aber, daß ich mich sehr intensiv mit der Materie befasse und unterschiedliche Meinungen und Testberichte auf mich wirken lasse.
Wäre ich beratungsresistenz, wie es mir einige ja immer wieder so gerne unterstellen wollen, hätte ich von vorne herein eine fest Meinung und würde keinen Zentimeter davon abweichen, egal welche Argumente oder Tests ich zum Thema auch zu lesen bekomme.

Richtig ist nach wie vor, das ich viel lieber AMD unterstützen will als Intel, richtig ist aber auch, daß ich noch nie ein AMD-System zusammengebaut habe und daher ein klein wenig Besorgnis da ist, was da vielleicht für unerwartete Fallstricke bei sein könnten.
Mit Intel habe ich über Jahrzehnte eigentlich meist gut Erfahrungen gemacht, auch was die Treiber usw. anging, nur die letzte CPU (i7-4770K) war eben eine große Enttäuschung für mich, ebenso das, was ich seit Skylake zum Thema Substratstärke, Kühlbarkeit usw. lese, dennoch finde ich die Leistungsdaten der aktuellen Intel-CPUs immer noch sehr überzeugend, selbst die des vergleichsweise günstigen i5-8400.


----------



## blautemple (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Nö, du beschäftigst dich ganz offensichtlich überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema. Du greifst immer mal wieder irgendwelche Informationsfetzen auf und spinnst dir daraus dann wieder irgendwelchen Blödsinn zusammen.


----------



## Venom89 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Pin kann aber schon vorher geschwächt gewesen sein, so daß sie erstmal noch Kontakt hatte, aber durch das rausnehmen der CPU, wenn der Widerstand plötzlich weg ist, dann den Rest bekomme hat und komplett umgekippt ist, oder auch erst beim erneuten einsetzen der CPU. Sicher ist sowas ein Einzelfall, aber unmöglich ist es keineswegs.
> Denn schief waren ca. 2 Pins ja schon direkt nach dem herausnehmen der CPU, bevor ich den Sockel in der einen Ecke vorsichtig gereinigt habe und die schiefen Pins waren auch nicht in dieser Ecke, sondern eher mittig.



Ich kippe auch gleich um wenn ich weiterhin so einen Quatsch lesen muss. Wie kann man nur so uneinsichtig sein. Das ist schon wirklich lächerlich.

Nein ich war das nicht, dass war schon vorher kaputt. 





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Doch, aber deine Herstellergläubigkeit offensichtlich nicht!



Unterstelle mir nicht so ein Quatsch. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es passieren oft die seltsamsten Dinge, gerade mit PCs, wo ja angeblich alles logisch erklärbar sein sollte, das trifft auf Hardware wie auch auf Software zu und das hat sicher jeder der einen PC öfter nutzt schonmal bemerkt.
> Winzige Federkontakte können genauso mal kaputt gehen wie jedes andere Bauteil irgendeiner Maschine auch und sie können auch ab Werk durch einen Produktionsfehler schon lediert sein.
> Nicht jedes Problem zeigt sich sofort, aber mein PC lief vor dem auseinander rupfen ja auch schon instabil, auch die Kernel-Power41(63) deuten darauf hin, daß mit der Stromversorgung etwas nicht stimmte...



Der Kernel Power deutet vorallem daraufhin das jemand im BIOS rumgefummelt hat und nicht wusste was er tut.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur gerade, wie oft ich gerade dir das schon versucht habe zu erklären und wie oft du immer wieder offtopic damit anfängst es anzuzweifeln und damit Threads umzulenken.



Dann behalte deine Märchen für dich. 





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei einem PC, den man in einem (dubiosen) Laden hat zusammenbauen lassen soll ich auf Siegel schauen?



Achja stimmt. Der große Tim hat bisher nur fertig gekauft. Referenz erster Güte.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die haben ja sogar manches des Zubehörs einfach behalten, und nach meiner Theorie kaufen die teils defekte Teile oder zumindest mal B-Ware auf und versuchen diese für nichtmal allzu günstige A-Waren-Preise weiter zu verkaufen, unter der Hoffnung, daß es die Kunden nicht merken, oder die Garantie abläuft bevor die Kunden rechtliche Schritte einleiten.
> Darum ja auch meine Theorie, daß ich defekte Hardware bekommen habe und das nur erst zuspät merkte.
> Ich hab den Rechner ja auch in der Garantie mehrmals da hin gebracht, aber die Probleme wurden nur scheinbar gelöst und kamen meist nach paar Monaten wieder, oder es kamen neue dazu, irgendwann war die Garantie um... Ich kann nur hoffen, daß dieser Laden alsbald konkurs geht.



Hättest du mal dein Geld zurück verlangt.
Und wenn der Laden noch nicht pleite ist, kann er ja so schlecht nicht sein.
Zumindest weiß er wie man wirtschaftet. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Probleme werde ich ganz sicher nicht mehr haben, wenn ich künftig nur noch bei großen renomierten, Händlern einkaufe,



Das glaube ich nicht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> hätte ich das damals schon getan, bräuchten wir uns hier nicht jahrelang mit meinen Hardwareproblemen rum zu ärgern und ich bräuchte mir keine Unterstellungen anzuhören, daß ich nicht fähig sei einen PC umzubauen.



Wir haben schon eine Selbsthilfe Gruppe.
Da sind alle User vertreten die sich deiner annahmen.

Du hast doch nie einen PC gebaut. Nach deinen Erzählungen wird dies ja der perfekte Rechner.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X vs Intel Core i7-4770K
> sagt der 2600X hat @Stock 5% mehr Monoleistung, mit OC dreht sich der Spieß und der 4770K bekommt etwa 6% mehr Monoleistung, bleibt aber natürlich der Kernvorteil des Ryzens, der mit der Zeit immer mehr wiegt.



Bisher wiegt er zumindest bei spielen nahezu nichts.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hätte ich am liebsten einen i7-8700K als PGA-Version mit der Substratstärke des i7-4770K, aber mit dem verlöteten IHS der Sandybridge-CPUs und zum Preis des i5-8600K.



Dann warte doch am besten darauf.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, darum geht es mir absolut nicht, ich will eine Backplate, die bündig hinten auf dem Board aufliegt und nicht nur unterhalb der vier Schraublöcher, was die Isolierung der Backplate anbelangt, vertraue ich auch eher darauf, was die Boardhersteller tun, als auf eine Aftermarket-Backplate, die nicht gezielt für ein bestimmtes Board entwickelt wurde.



Und du kapierst nicht das du absolut abnormale und dazu noch irrelevante Vorstellungen hast.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber nicht nur einen Sidesgrade machen, ich möchte vom 4770K aus gesehen einen echten Schritt machen, bei dem ich auch wenn er nicht kaputt gegangen wäre auch aufgerüstet hätte.



Dann behalte den 4770k und rüste die Grafikkarte auf. Ansonsten ist der Vorteil bei spielen = 0.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich kippe auch gleich um wenn ich weiterhin so einen Quatsch lesen muss. Wie kann man nur so uneinsichtig sein. Das ist schon wirklich lächerlich.
> 
> Nein ich war das nicht, dass war schon vorher kaputt.



Ok nochmal extra für dich zum mitschreiben:
1. Ich nehme die CPU heraus
2. Ich sehe mindestens 2 unsymetrisch angeordnete Pins im Sockel, etwa mittig
3. Ich entferne vorsichtig WLP aus einer Sockelecke in der keine Pin verbogen aussieht, weder davor noch danach!
4. Ich sauge mit der Fugendüse des Staubsaugers aus etwa 3 cm entfernung über den Sockel ohne irgendetwas zu berühren

Bitte mal auf die Reihenfolge achten, ich kann gar nicht für die mittig verbogenen Pins verantwortlich sein.
Ich weiß echt nicht, warum du das nicht langsam mal begreifen willst und immer wieder solchen Müll dazu abläßt. Nur weil du selbst mal deinen eigenen Angaben zur Folge einen LGA-Sockel geschrottet hast, müssen sich doch andere nicht genauso blöd anstellen! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Unterstelle mir nicht so ein Quatsch.



Keine Sorge, das Unterstellen von Blödsinn ist und bleibt deine Meisterdisziplin, dir darin Konkurrenz zu machen würde ich nichtmal annähernd schaffen! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der Kernel Power deutet vorallem daraufhin das jemand im BIOS rumgefummelt hat und nicht wusste was er tut.



Genau das wirds sein, das einstellen der Lüfterprofile und einer niedrigeren VCore, die mit dem anderen Mainboard zuvor stabil lief, wird ganz sicher dafür verantwortlich sein. 
Ich hab beim Undervolting immer Prime95 Tests gemacht, mit 0,95 Volt gabs einen Bluescreen, mit 1,05 Volt glaub ich auch noch irgendwelche kleineren Probleme, letztendlich hab ich einen Sicherheitswert von ca. 1,034 Volt gewählt, genau diesen hatte das Vorgänger-Board eines anderen Herstellers per Default und damit lief die CPU anscheinend einigermaßen stabil.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du hast doch nie einen PC gebaut. Nach deinen Erzählungen wird dies ja der perfekte Rechner.



Wenn du so ein schlechtes Gedächtnis hast, würd ich mir Notizen machen, bevor ich wieder solchen Unfug erzähle, denn ich hab mindestens einmal erwähnt gehabt, daß ich schon etwa 1996 einen PC komplett zusammengebaut habe, sogar erst ausgebaut und dann woanders wieder eingebaut. Außerdem hab ich seit meinem ersten PC, seit etwa 1991 immer mal wieder Teile erweitert und getauscht, darüber hinaus habe ich Anfang 2017 meinen jetzigen Arbeits-PC nahezu komplett umgebaut, nur die CPU blieb im Sockel und die meisten Gehäuseanschlüsse am Board.
Kurz darauf habe ich meinen Pentium4-PC aus einem Gehäuse aus und in ein anderes eingebaut, außer dem Wechseln der CPU, war das ein kompletter Zusammenbau.
Davor hab ich noch den Versuch unternommen gehabt, den i7-4770K wieder ans laufen zu bringen und ihn in ein neues Board eingebaut, letztendlich auch ein kompletter PC-Zusammenbau.

Aber ich weiß, daß zählt alles nicht, ich hab keine Erfahrungen und null Ahnung, du bist und bleibst der Meister im Karten-Stecken und Kabel anstöpseln, du darfst sogar weiterhin daran glauben, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst...


----------



## DARPA (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 1. Ich nehme die CPU heraus


Da kann schon die erste Fehlerquelle sein.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4. Ich sauge mit der Fugendüse des Staubsaugers aus etwa 3 cm entfernung über den Sockel ohne irgendetwas zu berühren


Ich weiss nicht, aber jedes Mal wenn ich das lesen muss, bekomme ich so komische Zuckungen im Auge.

Und zu deinem Kernelfehler 41, der sagt lediglich, dass der PC nicht ordnungsgemäß runtergefahren ist. Das kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben, Hardware wie Software.

Achso, bin für Noctua, für welche CPU auch immer ^^


----------



## Venom89 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok nochmal extra für dich zum mitschreiben:
> 1. Ich nehme die CPU heraus
> 2. Ich sehe mindestens 2 unsymetrisch angeordnete Pins im Sockel, etwa mittig
> 3. Ich entferne vorsichtig WLP aus einer Sockelecke in der keine Pin verbogen aussieht, weder davor noch danach!
> ...



Verfolge Mal deine Threads seit damals. Das was du jetzt aufzählst hat sich schon zig Mal verändert.
zB war es dir damals erst mit den Pins aufgefallen als der Rechner nicht mehr lief. Und danach hast du die Pins entdeckt.
Glaubhaft ist was anderes.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur weil du selbst mal deinen eigenen Angaben zur Folge einen LGA-Sockel geschrottet hast, müssen sich doch andere nicht genauso blöd anstellen!





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das Unterstellen von Blödsinn ist und bleibt deine Meisterdisziplin, dir darin Konkurrenz zu machen würde ich nichtmal annähernd schaffen!



Getroffene Hunde und so.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau das wirds sein, das einstellen der Lüfterprofile und einer niedrigeren VCore, die mit dem anderen Mainboard zuvor stabil lief, wird ganz sicher dafür verantwortlich sein.
> Ich hab beim Undervolting immer Prime95 Tests gemacht, mit 0,95 Volt gabs einen Bluescreen, mit 1,05 Volt glaub ich auch noch irgendwelche kleineren Probleme, letztendlich hab ich einen Sicherheitswert von ca. 1,034 Volt gewählt, genau diesen hatte das Vorgänger-Board eines anderen Herstellers per Default und damit lief die CPU anscheinend einigermaßen stabil.



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst? 
Eine Vcore die mit einem anderen Board als stabil ermittelt wurde... 
Dein UV war instabil.

Prime Stabil bedeutet übrigens nichts.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn du so ein schlechtes Gedächtnis hast, würd ich mir Notizen machen, bevor ich wieder solchen Unfug erzähle, denn ich hab mindestens einmal erwähnt gehabt, daß ich schon etwa 1996 einen PC komplett zusammengebaut habe, sogar erst ausgebaut und dann woanders wieder eingebaut. Außerdem hab ich seit meinem ersten PC, seit etwa 1991 immer mal wieder Teile erweitert und getauscht, darüber hinaus habe ich Anfang 2017 meinen jetzigen Arbeits-PC nahezu komplett umgebaut, nur die CPU blieb im Sockel und die meisten Gehäuseanschlüsse am Board.
> Kurz darauf habe ich meinen Pentium4-PC aus einem Gehäuse aus und in ein anderes eingebaut, außer dem Wechseln der CPU, war das ein kompletter Zusammenbau.
> Davor hab ich noch den Versuch unternommen gehabt, den i7-4770K wieder ans laufen zu bringen und ihn in ein neues Board eingebaut, letztendlich auch ein kompletter PC-Zusammenbau.



Cool.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß, daß zählt alles nicht, ich hab keine Erfahrungen und null Ahnung, du bist und bleibst der Meister im Karten-Stecken und Kabel anstöpseln, du darfst sogar weiterhin daran glauben, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst...



Muss das immer sein? Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet?

Wenn du dich hier schriftlich hervorhebst mit"Perfektionismus" "High End" und zu jedem erhältlichen Produkte auf dem Markt bald einen Thread erstellt hast muss dein Wissen ja grenzenlos sein.
Und das möchtest du ja nur mit uns teilen nicht war?
Du möchtest ja nur diskutieren und brauchst keine Hilfe. 
Und auf der anderen Seite hast du schon was in der Praxis gemacht? 
Nichts. 
Nur große Worte.

Aber das wurde dir hier ja jetzt endlich Mal von vielen gesagt.

Ich muss mich nicht durch solche Floskeln hervorheben.
Es ist mein Hobby und ich mache es gerne.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



DARPA schrieb:


> Da kann schon die erste Fehlerquelle sein.



Das heraus nehmen der CPU? Was kann man denn dabei falsch machen? 



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, aber jedes Mal wenn ich das lesen muss, bekomme ich so komische Zuckungen im Auge.



Warum eigentlich? Sofern man mit der Staubsaugerdüse nirgends anstößt, sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem drinn und würde es wieder so machen.
Allerdings nur unter größter Vorsicht, um sicher zu stellen, daß man nirgends eine Pin berührt.



DARPA schrieb:


> Und zu deinem Kernelfehler 41, der sagt lediglich, dass der PC nicht ordnungsgemäß runtergefahren ist. Das kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben, Hardware wie Software.



Soweit ich weiß, daß mit der Stromversorgung was nicht stimmte oder diese weg gebrochen ist, oder?
Von den damaligen Komponenten läuft das Netzteil noch immer, nun mit dem Pentium4 zusammen, ohne ersichtliche Probleme.
Der i7 lief auch auf einem nagelneuen Board mit intaktem Sockel und nagelneuem bequiet straight power 500 Watt (E10) Netzteil nicht mehr.
Außerdem gab es neben diesen ominösen Kernel-Power41(63) Meldungen, von denen ich übrigens im Betrieb nichts merkte, zumindest keinen eigenmächtigen Reboot oder Bluescreen, noch Instabilitäten beim Anwendungswechsel vom Spiel (Far Cry 4) zum Desktop und wieder zurück ins Spiel.
Die Grafikkarte war da auch schon eine neue, daran kanns also eigentlich auch nicht gelegen haben.



DARPA schrieb:


> Achso, bin für Noctua, für welche CPU auch immer ^^



Ja, wenn ich nichts anderes mehr finde, wird es auch wieder ein Noctua werden, wenn dann wahrscheinlich der NH-U12S.
Beim Alpenföhn Brocken Eco würde mir aber der Preis besser gefallen, außerdem ist er ca. 150g leichter.


----------



## onlygaming (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Also ich muss mich dem was meine Vorredner gesagt haben anschließen, Tim du schilderst uns von heute auf morgen andere Storys. Ich verweise auf Post 78, besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen.

Ich rate dir ja immer noch zu einem Fertig PC 

Gamer PC Ryzen 5 1600 + GTX1060 HardwareDealz Edition Der hier, hat ein super P/L Verhältnis und kommt fertig zusammen gebaut bei dir Zuhause an.

Der 1600 wird dir bestimmt reichen, so groß war der Sprung durch Zen+ nun auch nicht. 

Deine 1060 kannst du ja verkaufen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau das wirds sein, das einstellen der Lüfterprofile und einer niedrigeren VCore, die mit dem anderen Mainboard zuvor stabil lief, wird ganz sicher dafür verantwortlich sein.
> Ich hab beim Undervolting immer Prime95 Tests gemacht, mit 0,95 Volt gabs einen Bluescreen, mit 1,05 Volt glaub ich auch noch irgendwelche kleineren Probleme, letztendlich hab ich einen Sicherheitswert von ca. 1,034 Volt gewählt, genau diesen hatte das Vorgänger-Board eines anderen Herstellers per Default und damit lief die CPU anscheinend einigermaßen stabil.



Wie naiv


----------



## EyRaptor (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

@Tim

1,05 V laut Software bei einem Board muss nicht = 1,05V laut Software bei einem anderen Board sein.
Da hat es solche Begriffe wie Vdroop und LLC und so ;D


----------



## Tim1974 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Verfolge Mal deine Threads seit damals. Das was du jetzt aufzählst hat sich schon zig Mal verändert.



Bitte um Belege!



Venom89 schrieb:


> zB war es dir damals erst mit den Pins aufgefallen als der Rechner nicht mehr lief. Und danach hast du die Pins entdeckt.
> Glaubhaft ist was anderes.



Ich meine es direkt beim ersten Betrachten des Sockels schon gesehen zu haben, aber nach gut 15 Monaten kann ich es natürlich nichtmehr beschwören.

Zwei Fehler hab ich aber gemacht, zum einen den Rechner überhaupt zu zerlegen, denn besser wurde es danach ja nicht und die vorherigen Probleme hätte ich selbst eh nicht lösen können, da wäre nur ein Teileneukauf eventuell eine Lösung gewesen, weil die Garantie ja rum war, zum anderen daß ich die CPU wieder eingesetzt habe, obwohl ich vorher merkte, das mindestens zwei Pins nicht symetrisch angeordnet sind.
Allerdings dachte ich, er lief ja vorher, berührt hab ich keine Pin, also wird das so schon wieder gehen... Das war halt etwas mangelnde Erfahrung meinerseits, dazu steh ich ja auch.
Trotzdem ist mir eben kein Mißgeschick passiert, ich bin nirgends angestoßen, habe nichts fallen lassen oder ähnliches, dafür war ich auch einfach viel zu vorsichtig.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst?
> Eine Vcore die mit einem anderen Board als stabil ermittelt wurde...
> Dein UV war instabil.
> 
> Prime Stabil bedeutet übrigens nichts.



Ja, ich wußte das jede CPU eine eigene VCore hat, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die CPU mit der VCore, mit der sie auf einem Board stabil lief, auf einem anderen Board abschmiert.
Wie soll man die Stabiliät denn testen, wenn nicht mit Prime95? 
Sie schien ja schon bei ca. 1,01 Volt primestabil zu laufen, also war ich sehr sicher, daß 1,034 Volt absolut stabil sein werden.
Der Defaultwert auf "Auto" mit dem zweiten Board war übrigens bei 1,176 Volt, aber damit wurde mir die CPU bei AVX-Last viel zu heiß, also hatte ich zwei Optionen, entweder undervolten (auf den Wert mit dem sie auf dem anderen Board per detault stabil lief) oder ein TDP-Limit festsetzen, was ich anfangs auch machte, allerdings kostete dies ein wenig Rechenleistung, beim Undervolting konnte ich die volle Leistung erreichen aber dennoch moderate Temperaturen haben.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und auf der anderen Seite hast du schon was in der Praxis gemacht?
> Nichts.
> Nur große Worte.



Hab ich denn jemals behauptet, das ich ganz sicher Anfang/Mitte 2018 schon wieder einen neuen Unterbau haben werde?
Ich hab anfangs Oktober 2017 geplant gehabt, dann auf Zen+ Release verschoben.
Allerdings gibt es hier am Standort noch bautechnische Dinge, die ich gerne noch vor dem PC-Bau erledigt haben würde und da steht noch kein Termin für fest, darum ist Spätsommer 2018 eigentlich der früheste Zeitpunkt für mich mit dem PC-Bau anzufangen.
Bis dahin sammele ich gerne soviel Wissen wie irgend möglich, spiele alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten durch und schlafe drüber, damit ich letztendlich das genau richtige für meine Bedürfnisse kaufe.

Übrigens noch zum Thema 180° Richtungswechsel meinerseits:
Ich wollte Anfangs nachdem mein i7 kaputt war nie wieder Intel kaufen, dieser Meinung blieb ich auch viele Monate treu, bis Coffeelake raus kam und ich die tolle Spieleleistung bemerkte, da kam mir der Gedanke, daß das eigentlich genau das richtige für mich wäre, zumindest von der Spieleleistung her. 
Meine Bedenken waren da nur die fehlende IHS-Verlötung und vorallem das seit Skylake dünne Substrat in Verbindung mit dem filigranen LGA-Sockel, worauf ich durch das "PCGH in Gefahr"-Video mit dem Towerkühler und den Wurftests aufmerksam wurde. 
Kurz darauf meinte ein Teilnehmer hier im Forum, Coffeelake hätte wieder ein dickeres Substrat bekommen, weil die CPU insgesamt dicker sei als Skylake oder Kabylake, das glaube ich sofort und fing an meine Meinung zu ändern und einen i7-8700K zu favorisieren, nur war er da gerade gelauncht und nicht lieferbar und wenn dann zu Mondpreisen.
Kurz darauf erfuhr ich, daß die Info zum angeblich dickeren Coffeelake-Substrat eine Ente war, es war wohl nur der IHS an sich dicker geworden, nicht aber das Substrat darunter, also war ich enttäuscht und durchdachte alles neu.
Dann kam der Bericht: Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake: Sockel-1151-CPU von "Skylake-sicherem" Kuhler beschadigt [Abschlussbericht]
Damals natürlich noch ohne die Updates und das endgültige Fazit, somit war Intel für mich wieder gestorben.
Als nun vor ein paar Wochen das endgültige Fazit von Torsten kam und mir klar wurde, daß das wohl ein Einzelfall war und daß ich das Risiko, daß mir ebensowas passiert auf nahe Null reduzieren kann, wenn ich den boxed-Kühler nehme, oder einen anderen Kühler mit sehr niedrigem Anpressdruck (unter 100 N), geringem Gewicht und einer sehr behutsamen Montage, fing ich wieder an Coffeelake in Erwägung zu ziehen, vorallem auch nachdem die Preise soweit gerutscht sind und ich im PCGH-CPU-Leistungsindex entdeckt habe, daß sogar der i5-8400 schon richtig flott unterwegs ist trotz seiner nur 6 Threads und sogar bei Anwendungen nicht schwächelt und manchmal sogar schneller ist als ein R5-1600, in Spielen aber fast immer deutlich vor den gleichteuren AMDs liegt.

So, nun kennst du die einzelnen Phasen meiner Meinungsfindung, so unlogisch ist diese wohl doch nicht.


----------



## DARPA (24. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das heraus nehmen der CPU? Was kann man denn dabei falsch machen?


Wenn du wüsstest. Ich behaupte, die meisten Sockeldefekte entstehen durch unvorsichtiges rausnehmen oder einsetzen der CPU. Kann den besten passieren.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Sofern man mit der Staubsaugerdüse nirgends anstößt, sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem drinn und würde es wieder so machen.


Das sind einfach 2 Wörter, die für mich nicht in einen gemeinsamen Satz gehören. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein unbegründeter innerer Zwang, der mich darüber nachdenken lässt. Wer weiss 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, daß mit der Stromversorgung was nicht stimmte oder diese weg gebrochen ist, oder?


Kernel Fehler 41 wird einfach beim Boot geschrieben, wenn Windows meint der letzte Shutdown war nicht ordnungsgemäß. 
Die Ursachen können viezlfältig sein - fehlerhafte Treiber, Software Installationen, OC bis hin zu tatsächlich defekter Hardware. Aber es gibt keine direkte Korrelation zu einer fehlerhaften Spannungsversorgung.
Es gibt sogar User mit Placebo Meldungen trotz normalen Start. Die Ursache ist dann einfach „Windows being Windows“. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es neben diesen ominösen Kernel-Power41(63) Meldungen, von denen ich übrigens im Betrieb nichts merkte, zumindest keinen eigenmächtigen Reboot oder Bluescreen, noch Instabilitäten beim Anwendungswechsel vom Spiel (Far Cry 4) zum Desktop und wieder zurück ins Spiel.
> Die Grafikkarte war da auch schon eine neue, daran kanns also eigentlich auch nicht gelegen haben.


Ach guck an, das klingt aber nicht nach Hardware Defekten.
Aber du hast doch immer geschrieben, dein PC wäre nicht richtig gelaufen und deswegen warst du mehrfach beim Shop?!

Hätten wir mal direkt Scully und Muller eingeschalten, die hätten den Fall bestimmt geklärt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Übrigens noch zum Thema 180° Richtungswechsel meinerseits



Die Erklärung ist nachvollziehbar und ich kann dir auf von mir berichten, welcher erst einen Ryzen 1XXX kaufen wollte und jetzt zwischen Ryzen 2XXX und Intels i7 8700K schwankt. 
Ich weiß nichtmal, ob ich einen 6- oder 8-Kerner möchte. 

ABER deswegen mache ich dennoch keine 500 Threads auf um erst stocksteif zu behaupten, dass ich A möchte, nur um dann 2 Tage später für B zu plädieren. 
Stattdessen lese ich mir einfach Erfahrungsberichte und Tests von anderen durch, um für mich zu entscheiden was ich möchte. 
Zudem ist mir bewusst, dass jede der Alternativen ihre Vor- und Nachteile hat. Da muss man einfach abwägen, welches Gesamtpaket passt am besten zu meinen Bedürfnissen?
Ich kann den Markt nicht ändern, also warum mir darüber den Kopf über was zerbrechen, was es nicht gibt?

Damit macht man sich doch nur unnötig verrückt. 

Ich helfe dir gerne bei der Suche von PC-Komponenten weiter und diskutiere auch mal gerne über Sachen, aber es muss einfach im Rahmen bleiben. Wir haben schon über EMV bei Gehäusen und maximalen Druck bestimmter Kühler diskutiert. Das nimmt einfach Dimensionen an, wo es mir schwerfällt, ersnthaft diskutieren zu können und wollen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest. Ich behaupte, die meisten Sockeldefekte entstehen durch unvorsichtiges rausnehmen oder einsetzen der CPU. Kann den besten passieren.



Bei PGA-CPUs kann ich das noch nachvollziehen, da kann man beim Einsetzen vielleicht mal ein Pin verbiegen, wenn man unvorsichtig ist, aber bei LGA ist es doch recht easy, sofern man die CPU richtig herum einsetzt, daraus würde ich nun keine Wissenschaft machen wollen.
Was das Rausnehmen angeht, da sehe ich keine Risiken, sofern man den Sockel vorher entriegelt und einigermaßen vorsichtig heran geht.
Beide Sockelsysteme haben Vor- und Nachteile, in der Summe finde ich aber ist PGA solider, wenn die CPU einmal richtig eingesetzt ist und man den Kühler korrekt montiert hat und nicht mehr wechselt, ist das einfach eine sehr sichere Sache, da würde ich mir auch beim Transport deutlich weniger Sorgen machen als bei LGA.



DARPA schrieb:


> Das sind einfach 2 Wörter, die für mich nicht in einen gemeinsamen Satz gehören. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein unbegründeter innerer Zwang, der mich darüber nachdenken lässt. Wer weiss



Welche zwei Wörter denn in dem Satz?
Man reinigt doch Hardware auch mit Druckluftspray, das finde ich viel riskanter, zum einen übt es durch den Luftdruck vermutlich mehr Kraft auf die Hardware aus, als ein Staubsauger mit Fugendüsen und reduzierter Leistung mit dem nötigen Sicherheitsabstand, zum anderen gibt es bei Spaydosen immer mal diesen eisigen Niederschlag, der ab und zu heraus kommt...
Ich sauge gerne und viel und bin recht gut darin, darauf zu achten mich nirgends fest zu saugen, was ich aber auch unterlassen würde wäre mit dem Saugpinsel oder Bürste über die Hardware zu gehen, denn das könnte elektrostatische Aufladungen und Schäden nach sich ziehen.



DARPA schrieb:


> Kernel Fehler 41 wird einfach beim Boot geschrieben, wenn Windows meint der letzte Shutdown war nicht ordnungsgemäß.
> Die Ursachen können viezlfältig sein - fehlerhafte Treiber, Software Installationen, OC bis hin zu tatsächlich defekter Hardware. Aber es gibt keine direkte Korrelation zu einer fehlerhaften Spannungsversorgung.
> Es gibt sogar User mit Placebo Meldungen trotz normalen Start. Die Ursache ist dann einfach „Windows being Windows“.



Das ist natürlich eine weitere Möglichkeit.
Ich kann es halt nur mit meinem A10-7800-PC vergleichen, das ist ein Komplett-PC von Lenovo und dieser hatte glaub ich in 2 Jahren nicht ein einzigen Kernel-Power41(63) und da läuft auch Windows 10 drauf, ich hab es 2 mal selbst installiert.



DARPA schrieb:


> Ach guck an, das klingt aber nicht nach Hardware Defekten.
> Aber du hast doch immer geschrieben, dein PC wäre nicht richtig gelaufen und deswegen warst du mehrfach beim Shop?!
> 
> Hätten wir mal direkt Scully und Muller eingeschalten, die hätten den Fall bestimmt geklärt.



Naja, der PC hatte diverse Mängel und Defekte, ich hatte den Eindruck, der Shop hat ihn komplett aus mehr oder minder defekten Rückläufern zusammen gebaut. Wie soll man als Endkunde sowas nachweisen, man ist ja nicht dabei wenn er gebaut wird und sieht nicht, ob die Teile in versiegelten Originalkartons kommen...
Darum hab ich daraus auch gelernt und bestelle die Teile künftig einzelnd bei großen seriösen Händlern und baue dann alles selbst zusammen.
Selbst wenn mir dabei mal ein Mißgeschick passiert und ich ein Teil kaputt mache, kommt mich das langfristig immer noch günstiger als bei besagtem Bastelladen, vom Ärger, Wut und Streß ganz zu schweigen.

Es war z.B. 2 mal die Grafikkarte defekt und wahrscheinlich einmal ein Mainboard, beides kann so vielfältige Fehlermeldungen und Fehlverhalten verursachen, daß es schwer einzugrenzen ist, was alles damit zusammen hängen kann.
Nachher hab ich halt dem Rechner auch gar nicht mehr getraut, es war einfach in den ersten 2 Jahren soviel passiert, daß ich beinahe bei allen weiteren Komponenten auch schon einen zu mindest teilweisen Defekt vermutet habe. Das er dann nach dem auseinander nehmen gar nicht mehr lief, war zwar schade, aber auch kein Weltuntergang, damit war ein wesentlicher Ärger-/Wutfaktor aus meinem Leben verschwunden, dafür kann ich halt nun nicht mehr wirklich spielen mit den anderen beiden PCs (abgesehen von C&C3 unter Linux mit Wine).

Ich hab in den Jahren auch diverse Threads hier zu meinen Problemen erstellt gehabt, leider bekam ich keine brauchbare Hilfe, was mich etwas enttäuschte.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Les ich das Letzte da gerade richtig?


----------



## Tim1974 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Warum solltest du es nicht richtig lesen?
Mir wurde damals 2013 zu dem Haswell-System geraten, ich war erstmal nicht so überzeugt davon, als ich das mit der WLP unterm IHS erfahren habe, mir wurde damals Beratungsresistenz unterstellt, also hab ich auf die Tips gehört und dennoch das Haswell-System bestellt und all meine negativen Befürchtungen wurden wahr. Das Ding lief viel heißer als jede andere CPU, die ich davor hatte und machte ein Problem nach dem anderen, was aber vermutlich daran lag, daß ich keine einwandfreie Hardware bekommen habe.
In meiner Verzweiflung (und das ist jetzt keine Untertreibung) hab ich diverse Threads hier erstellt, über etwa 1-2 Jahre hinweg und oftmals gar keine Antworten erhalten, manchmal jedoch auch welche, die mir nicht  weiter geholfen haben, eigentlich nie etwas, was mich die Probleme lösen ließ.
Als ich dann das Ding zerlegt habe und er komplett kaputt ging, gab es zum Ausgleich dafür jede Menge Hohn und Spott.


----------



## onlygaming (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Machst du uns Grade ernsthaft für deine Misere verantwortlich? 

Tut mir (uns) leid das wahrscheinlich 40% aus diesem Forum (Es gab ja auch noch Leute mit Sandy/Ivy etc.) mit Haswell Prozessoren keine so großen Probleme hatten, erst recht nicht mit einem so großen Kühler.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Ich hab ja zufällig einen 4770k ... unter einem Dark Rock Pro 3 und ich kann von keinem Problem berichten.
Ok, bis auf dass die CPU warm lief, solange ich sie nicht geköpft hatte.

Ich will dir da jetzt auch nichts unterstellen (naja... zumindest bis zu DEM cpu ausbau) 
Kann ja wirklich sein, dass das Board vorher auch so schon ein wenig damaged war.
In einem solchen Fall ist es auch durchaus möglich das nichts hilft.
-> also: selber bauen, vorsichtig sein und gute Parts von einem guten Händler kaufen.


----------



## compisucher (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*

Apropos EMV aus dem PC, hätte hierzu die passenden Ergänzungsmittel per Zufall gefunden:
Vital- und Lebensenergie-Produkte | Harmonisierung Elektrosmog | EAF Vital- und Lebensenergie-Produkte


----------



## Schleifer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Montagesysteme: Noctua vs. EKL Alpenföhn (AM4)*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab ja zufällig einen 4770k ... unter einem Dark Rock Pro 3 und ich kann von keinem Problem berichten.
> Ok, bis auf dass die CPU warm lief, solange ich sie nicht geköpft hatte.



i7 4790K unter einem Scythe Mugen IV. Keine Probleme soweit, obwohl ich die "Schnuetzsche Montagemethode" (Board mit Kühler und RAM vormontieren und am Kühler greifend einsetzen) seit Jahren in zig PCs praktiziere. Gestern erst wieder einen Ryzen 2400G unter einem Scythe Mugen V nach gleichem Muster montiert. Läuft.


----------

